# Star Trek fans



## ekim68

Looks like time for ekim to become a Netflix subscriber...:up:

(As an aside I came across an article a long time ago about how a lot of ideas and gadgets from Star Trek are viable today.  I'll see if I can find it.. )

Starting in July, every episode from every Star Trek series will be available for Instant Watch over Netflix.


----------



## leroys1000

You can stream star trek from the cbs website.
From their main page,click the site map link then
click classic tv series.
They have the same problem on all devices.
Their show audio is low and the ad volume is high.
About blow you out of your chair when a ad comes on.
I don't think it does that on all their shows,but it does on
star trek.
If they ever quit messing up their links,it plays without
ads in xbmc with the bluecop cbs plugin.
Right now that isn't working.


----------



## rotarysteve

Go Gene Rodenbury............

spellcheck i'm sure............... but..................


----------



## ekim68

Happy 45th anniversary today for the debut of the original series....:up:

Beam me up Scotty


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Looks like time for ekim to become a Netflix subscriber...:up:
> 
> (As an aside I came across an article a long time ago about how a lot of ideas and gadgets from Star Trek are viable today.  I'll see if I can find it.. )
> 
> Starting in July, every episode from every Star Trek series will be available for Instant Watch over Netflix.


Have you seen this show?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_William_Shatner_Changed_the_World


----------



## ekim68

No I hadn't....Thanks Jim....:up:


----------



## sepala

rotarysteve said:


> Go Gene Rodenbury............
> 
> spellcheck i'm sure............... but..................


why steve's account is disabled?


----------



## pyritechips

sepala said:


> why steve's account is disabled?


Because he was a bad boy - and it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek The Next Generation: Blu-Ray Release

Alright High-Def.....:up: (Now I gotta get me a Blu-Ray player....)


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek-style 'tricorder' invention offered $10m prize



> The Qualcomm Tricorder X Prize has challenged researchers to build a tool capable of capturing "key health metrics and diagnosing a set of 15 diseases".
> 
> It needs to be light enough for would-be Dr McCoys to carry - a maximum weight of 5lb (2.2kg).
> 
> The prize was launched at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas.
> 
> According to the official Star Trek technical manual, a tricorder is a portable "sensing, computing and data communications device".


----------



## leroys1000

Bluecop has a plugin in their repository for XBMC called free cable.
It has CBS calssics that include the originel star trek series,in case anyones interested.
That is full episodes.
The other start trek series on there are only clips.


----------



## ekim68

More on the Blue-Ray thing: 

Remastered Star Trek: The Next Generation Blu-ray A Huge Leap Forward



> There's been no new Star Trek TV series since Enterprise limped off screens in 2005, but the huge success of the 2009 Star Trek movie and the gradual growth of Blu-ray has caught CBS' attention (CBS acquired ownership of the Star Trek franchise in 2006). The broadcast company is preparing to release Star Trek: The Next Generation on Blu-ray -- with substantial improvements.
> 
> The DVD boxed sets that exist today were created from the taped broadcasts that were shown in the early 90s. Rather than repackaging that material, CBS has gone back to the original film stock and started from scratch. "They're taking the original film elements and recompositing them," says Michael Okuda, the graphics designer who created the look/feel of Star Trek computer graphics and the LCARS operating system. "The actual film -- that detail is beautiful, and these new visual effects are really the old visual effects more beautiful than you've ever seen them."


----------



## ekim68

Not quite the Qualcomm thing but cool anyway....

Researcher publishes specs for real Linux-powered Star Trek tricorder



> Jansen's Mark 2 tricorder is powered by six AAA batteries (more energy efficient than the Mark 2 EMH, which is powered by Andy Dick) that fit inside the device's housing. The built-in sensors can measure temperature, humidity, atmospheric pressure, magnetic fields, color, ambient light level, GPS location, and distance to a surface.
> 
> Unlike the Star Trek device that it is modeled after, Jansen's tricorder can't detect spatial anomalies or identify alien biology. If you are hoping to locate Klingon spies, you will still need to carry around a tribble. The device packs quite a bit of functionality, however, considering the limitations of 21st century technology.


----------



## ekim68

Engineer Thinks We Could Build a Real Starship Enterprise in 20 Years



> In Star Trek lore, the first Starship Enterprise will be built by the year 2245. But today, an engineer has proposed - and outlined in meticulous detail - building a full-sized, ion-powered version of the Enterprise complete with 1G of gravity on board, and says it could be done with current technology, within 20 years. "We have the technological reach to build the first generation of the spaceship known as the USS Enterprise - so let's do it," writes the curator of the Build The Enterprise website, who goes by the name of BTE Dan.
> 
> This "Gen1" Enterprise could get to Mars in ninety days, to the Moon in three, and "could hop from planet to planet dropping off robotic probes of all sorts en masse - rovers, special-built planes, and satellites."


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek's Scotty gets 'beamed up' aboard SpaceX



> Scotty from TV's Star Trek is being beamed up for real this time. The ashes of actor James Doohan, who played Scotty on the 1960s television series, were launched into space this morning on the SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket that left Cape Canaveral, Fla., according to Space.com.


----------



## ekim68

Best Quotes by Captain James T. Kirk of Star Trek


----------



## ekim68

Heh, heh....Just came across this....

Star Trek Classic Scotty Drinks Alien Under The Table.


----------



## pyritechips

I'm glad to say that our national sci-fi channel is not rebroadcasting the original series. I am recording them on PVR to watch at my leisure! :up:


----------



## ekim68

Trekkie pays £45,000 for rusty shuttle



> A dilapidated shuttlecraft prop used in the original Star Trek series has sold at auction for $70,000 (£45,000). Some Trekkies have far too much cash in their hands.


----------



## Blackmirror

I grew up with Star trek
love it

anyone have a tribble ?? lol


----------



## leroys1000

Play star trek online Blackmirror.
You can get and grow tribbles.LOL


----------



## Blackmirror

leroys1000 said:


> Play star trek online Blackmirror.
> You can get and grow tribbles.LOL




Im still on spore


----------



## pyritechips

I'm on vacation as of now so I will be visiting *Vulcan*

*Enterprise*:









*Space Station*:


----------



## ekim68

Have a great vacation and say Hi to any of Spock's relatives that you see.....


----------



## pyritechips

Hey Mike!

I posted a few shots of Vulcan here: http://forums.techguy.org/photo-album/1060550-few-vacation-shots.html


----------



## ekim68

Wow, very cool...Thanks Jim....


----------



## ekim68

"Real-life tricorder" to be tested on International Space Station



> While still impressive, the capabilities of early "tricorders," such as the Scanadu and Dr Jansen's tricorder, fall well short of the Star Trek device that inspired them. But new technology to be tested on the International Space Station (ISS) brings the age of instant diagnosis of medical conditions using a portable device a step closer. The Microflow could also make its way into doctor's offices here on Earth where it might help cut down on the number of follow up visits required after waiting to get results back from the lab.
> 
> The Microflow is a miniaturized version of a flow cytometer, which analyzes cells suspended in a stream of fluid as they pass single-file in front of a laser. As the suspended particle passes through the beam, various detectors positioned where the stream meets the laser can analyze the physical and chemical properties of the molecules or cells in the stream. Because they work in real-time, flow cytometers offer diagnosis in just 10 minutes of everything from infections, to stress, blood cells and cancer markers. They can also identify bacterial pathogens in food or water.


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek Tech that Exists Today



> Science fiction writers and inventors dream of technologies that fundamentally change the way people interact with each other and with the world around them. Sometimes their "crazy ideas" materialize into everyday products that surprise one generation and are taken for granted by another.
> 
> Take Star Trek technology, for example.
> 
> When Star Trek first aired in 1966, automatic doors were anything but pervasive. After all, the first automatic door had been installed just six years before. At the time, most other Star Trek tech appeared to be fantasy or at least impossible to achieve based on the technological capabilities of the time. Yet, many of the concepts exist in some form today, some of which may surprise the average person.. and even a random tech geek.


----------



## ekim68

Not my main intent of this thread, but Youth has its way at times....

Klingon Rap


----------



## ekim68

Best Star Trek: The Next Generation Episodes, According to You



> When Star Trek: The Next Generation turned 25 recently, we voyaged back to where no one has gone since the show went off the air. We dutifully unpacked our most and least memorable episodes of the stellar sci-fi show - and then so did you.


----------



## ekim68

Save the Star Trek New Generation Set


----------



## ekim68

Captain's Log: Destination Star Trek London 



> Just after half past seven on the evening of Friday 19th October, history was made at the Star Trek Destination London event at the capital's ExCel centre; when Captains Archer (Scott Bakula), Janeway (Kate Mulgrew), Sisko (Avery Brooks), Picard (Patrick Stewart) and James T. Kirk (William Shatner) appeared together on a European stage for the first time.


----------



## ekim68

Microsoft: Star Trek's universal translator not that far off



> The goal of a universal translator may not be that far off, if Microsoft Research has anything to say about it. The company has been working with the University of Toronto on improving both text and spoken word translations of languages. Recently Microsoft showed off their efforts to a Chinese audience.


----------



## ekim68

More in regards to post #31.....

"Captain, I saved the bridge": Boldly going where no TV set has gone before



> Restoring the Enterprise-D bridge while saving a piece of our memories.


----------



## dbailey18

Just to let every one know the new Star Trek move is to be released in May 2013. May 17th to be exact.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks, I'm looking forward to it....:up:


----------



## dbailey18

No Problem ekim68, also if your a Superman Fan it is due to be released on June 14, 2013 !


----------



## ekim68

New Generation Outtakes


----------



## Blackmirror

I am looking forward to the new star trek film in May...


----------



## ekim68

Not endorsing this, but thought it appropriate for the thread....

Star Trek Enterprise Pizza Cutter


----------



## ekim68

BTW, my link to the Outtakes above has been removed...Darn ...They were funny....However, hereya go BM....

May 17


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek: The Next Generation' stars: Then and Now


----------



## ekim68

Spock Socks


----------



## ekim68

An Old Hope: Lucas says Hamill, Fisher, and Ford set for Star Wars VII



> While the news is surely exciting for long-time fans of the original trilogy, the core cast members aren't as young and virile as they were back in the late '70s and early '80s. Fisher is 56 years old, Hamill will be 62 in September, and Ford is already in his 70s.


(While you're at it, how old is the Sith?  )


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek' at Fusion Lab: When Fantasy Meets Real Life



> If the Starship Enterprise's warp drive looks especially realistic in the new "Star Trek" film, that's because it was shot in a real-life laboratory for nuclear fusion research: The National Ignition Facility in California.
> 
> The J.J. Abrams-led crew of the new film "Star Trek Into Darkness," got special permission from the U.S. Department of Energy to film scenes from the movie at the facility, which is part of the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in Livermore, Calif.


----------



## ekim68

Spock and Awe: How 4 Lucky Post-9/11 War Vets Landed Roles in "Star Trek Into Darkness"


----------



## ekim68

Brent Spiner crashes Patrick Stewart's Q&A panel


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just got back from watching the new Star Trek movie. Out of my two thumbs I'll give Into Darkness four thumbs up.

:up:

Nice twist on the Wrath of Khan.....


----------



## JustJudy

ekim68 said:


> Wow, just got back from watching the new Star Trek movie. Out of my two thumbs I'll give Into Darkness four thumbs up. :up: Nice twist on the Wrath of Khan.....


Now I really can't wait to see it!!!!  Thanks for the info! :up:


----------



## ekim68

Spock vs Spock


----------



## JustJudy

ekim68 said:


> Spock vs Spock


That was fascinating!


----------



## franca




----------



## ekim68

The Crew....


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek's' Shuttlecraft Galileo to Be Unveiled at Houston Museum Wednesday



> After close to 50 years in disarray, an iconic piece of restored "Star Trek" memorabilia is about to boldly go on display in its new home.
> 
> On Wednesday (July 31), Space Center Houston - the visitor's center for NASA's Johnson Space Center in Texas - will unveil the new permanent display for the Shuttlecraft Galileo, a life-size spaceship prop from the original 1960s "Star Trek" TV series.


----------



## ekim68

For Fans....

All 80 Original "Star Trek" Episodes Rendered As Movie Posters


----------



## ekim68

Martin Luther King was a Trekkie: Star Trek and Equality. 

And the rest was History......


----------



## ekim68

10 Times Captain Kirk Actually Faced a No-Win Scenario



> According to the classic movie Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, James T. Kirk has never faced a no-win scenario. Except that anyone who's ever watched the original Star Trek knows that's not true. He faced them all the time. Here are 10 no-win scenarios that Kirk faced.


----------



## ekim68

Since it's snowing right now I thought this was apropo....

Let it Snow


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet?  

Enterprise Ring


----------



## ekim68

Remembering TNG Guest Star Wendy Hughes, 1952-2014



> StarTrek.com is saddened to report the passing of acclaimed Australian actress and Star Trek: The Next Generation guest star Wendy Hughes. She played Captain Picard's love interest, Lt. Commander Nella Daren, in the sixth-season hour "Lessons," which aired in 1993.


(A Fantastic Musical Moment of Melody...)


----------



## ekim68

The Ars staff picks our least-favorite Star Trek: The Next Generation episodes



> Turns out Trek isn't like pizza-when it's bad, it's just really really bad.


----------



## ekim68

Warnog: The Officially Licensed Klingon Beer



> If you don't what the proper word for "chug" is in Klingon, you may soon find out! CBS Consumer Products, in partnership with The Federation of Beer, just announced the creation of an officially licensed Star Trek Beer: The Klingon Warnog.


----------



## ekim68

Not trying to endorse Kickstarter on this, but good Star Trek stuff....

Battle of Axanar


----------



## ekim68

Starfleet Machine



> Starfleet Machine is engineered and crafted by L'Epée 1839, Switzerland's only remaining specialised high-end clock manufacture, founded in 1839. Starfleet Machine is an intergalactic spaceship-cum-table clock, featuring hours and minutes, double retrograde seconds and power reserve indicator. The highly visible, superlatively finished in-house movement boasts an exceptional power reserve of 40 days. Starfleet Machine has been designed by MB&F, the award-winning artistic and micro-engineering laboratory.


----------



## ekim68

A Good Trekkie read..... :up:

 One man's journey to restore Star Trek's bridge



> Star Trek may be the series that bred fandom as we know it, but even among the Trekkies, Huston Huddleston is standing out: he's about to unveil the chair from where no one has gone before. Sort of.
> 
> Huddleston is a working screenwriter who, back in 2011, started on a journey to restore the signature modern Star Trek set piece-the entire bridge of the NCC-1701-D.


----------



## ekim68

NASA Honors William Shatner With Distinguished Public Service Medal



> After nearly 50 years of warping across galaxies and saving the universe from a variety of alien threats and celestial disasters, Star Trek's William Shatner finally went where no other member of Starfleet has gone before. This weekend, the acclaimed actor and director was honored with NASA's Distinguished Public Service medal, the highest award bestowed by the agency to non-government personnel.
> 
> The honor was presented to Shatner Saturday evening in Los Angeles at his annual Hollywood Charity Horse Show, where he raises money for a variety of children's causes. The citation for the medal reads, "For outstanding generosity and dedication to inspiring new generations of explorers around the world, and for unwavering support for NASA and its missions of discovery."


----------



## ekim68

10 Times Captain Kirk Actually Faced a No-Win Scenario



> According to the classic movie Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, James T. Kirk has never faced a no-win scenario. Except that anyone who's ever watched the original Star Trek knows that's not true. He faced them all the time. Here are 10 no-win scenarios that Kirk faced.


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 

'Star Trek' Mansion For Sale



> The expansive estate has a state-of-the-art home theater, which is a replica of the bridge of the Star Trek Enterprise, complete with original series sound effects for the doors and hundreds of thousands of "stars" built into the ceiling


----------



## ekim68

Well what do you know? A Star Trek Wiki.


----------



## Odos270

Check this site out. http://www.startrekcontinues.com/episodes/


----------



## ekim68

Finally: Automatic Sliding Doors Get Star Trek Intelligence



> The automatic sliding doors that we're familiar with from Star Trek are way smarter than the automatic sliding doors that we're familiar with from real life. In Star Trek, doors seem to know when characters want to go through them, and they never open by accident when someone is just walking by. Also, they manage to never be in the way when a character is running towards them at full speed (you try this at the mall and see what happens). Is it really too much to expect for automatic doors to have this sort of intelligence? It's not like we're asking for a Transporter. Now robotics researchers have (finally) made it happen.


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek Phase II ups the ante on authenticity



> Star Trek fans have long dreamed of joining the ranks of Starfleet, crafting uniforms and suiting up to play the part. Some go the extra mile, creating fan-films to memorialize their star turn. But few take it to the same level as James Cawley, creator of 14 episodes so exquisitely-formed they evoke the 1960s as perfectly as they do the future.
> 
> Since 2004, Cawley's Star Trek Phase II has stood out as an unofficial continuation of the original five year mission of Kirk, Spock, and McCoy-as promised in the original series, but ultimately abandoned in favor of shooting the official film series. Although the Phase II episodes are done on a low budget, Cawley quite likely owns the largest collection of Star Trek costumes, props, make-up and sets (yes, sets, plural) of anyone outside of Paramount Studios. His skill, and an impressive gathering of fellow fan volunteers, achieves surprisingly high levels of faithfulness.


----------



## ekim68

More Weird Facts You Probably Didn't Know About The Original Star Trek



> 50 years ago, one of science fiction's greatest series was in development. The original Star Trek series was born out of desperation as much as inspiration, and a recent book called These Are The Voyages reveals tons of insane behind-the-scenes details. You think you know Star Trek? Here are tons of details you probably didn't know.


----------



## valis

read that one this AM.....think I may have scared some of the co-workers with the crazy IT laugh from the server room.....


----------



## ekim68

I'm gonna get the book(s)....Probably showing my age, but I watched all the old series when they first came out...


----------



## valis

I've got the books somewhere, but they never grabbed me.....that said, Roddenberry was also up against Heinlein, Clarke, et al....


----------



## ekim68

Ok, for you Trekkies.....

One Of Two Surviving Star Trek Phasers Is Heading To Auction


----------



## ekim68

LEGO Enterprise Is Much Larger Than It Seems



> It's one thing to build a model of the U.S.S. Enterprise from Star Trek with LEGO bricks. It's another to build it so that none of those signature LEGO studs show. It took builder extrodinaire Chris Melby eight months and around 18,000 pieces to make this five foot-long masterpiece a reality.


----------



## ekim68

The Truth About What Went Wrong With The Third Season Of Star Trek



> The original Star Trek was a revolutionary television show... that came to an ignominous end. The classic space opera saw a huge drop in quality in its final season, and then was cancelled. Legend has it the ratings were terrible, and the new producer, Fred Freiberger, ruined it. But the truth is a bit more complicated.


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself....

Star Wars VS Star Trek Epic Trailer


----------



## Noyb

Me Neither 
I know the parents of this Trekkie .. Trouble with Tribbles 
How many Band members do you see ????


----------



## ekim68

Good one Jay...:up:


----------



## ekim68

In memory of Leonard Nimoy....Goodbye Spock...

Mr Spock Illogically Illogical


----------



## RT

He Was, And Always Shall Be, Our Friend
LLAP


----------



## ekim68

Kirk and Spock in 1982....

Star Trek Tribute- Shatner & Nimoy (Merv Griffin Show 1982)


----------



## Littlefield

ekim68 said:


> Ok, for you Trekkies.....
> 
> One Of Two Surviving Star Trek Phasers Is Heading To Auction


Hey, Ekim I saw this on Pawn Stars the other night, a rerun. Red trigger button. 
http://www.originalprop.com/blog/20...-series-tv-props-communicator-phaser-tribble/


----------



## ekim68

Spock and the legacy of Star Trek



> Star Trek brought us into a world where its inhabitants came in not only different races, religions, and countries of origin, but also from different species and planets-of-origin. No one was treated any differently for any of these traits, but rather was judged exactly as all of us would hope to be judged: by our characters, capabilities, intentions and actions. For those of us who've ever felt different from "normal" in some way - which should be all of us, if we're being honest with ourselves - there was always a character who embodied that, starting with Leonard Nimoy's "Mr. Spock."


----------



## DaveBurnett

You see he was human after all!


----------



## ekim68

First Prototype of a Working Tricorder Unveiled at SXSW



> "Don't worry, I'm not going to take off all my clothes," said Robert Kaul, president and CEO of Cloud DX, as he unbuttoned his shirt in front of a crowd at SXSW Interactive last week.
> 
> Kaul was showing off the components of his entry in the Tricorder Xprize, the $10-million competition that requires teams to develop a sci-fi medical scanner worthy of Star Trek. Each device must be able to diagnose 15 different medical conditions and monitor vital signs for 72 hours.


----------



## ekim68

We're Living In The Golden Age Of Star Trek Webseries Right Now



> You probably already knew this, if you're a Star Trek fan. But it's really true. YouTube is just bursting with original Star Trek content lately, from damn near spot-on recreations of the Original Series to continuations of the TNG/DS9/Voyager era. This is the golden age of Star Trek web productions.


----------



## ekim68

Every Wi-Fi Router Should Look Like The USS Enterprise



> Sadly, you can't buy an Enterprise router off the shelf, but you can hack one together surprisingly easily. Christoph Kauch and Rol Schwarz appear to have done just that, putting a Ubiquiti Unifi router inside a Revell 1:600 model of the USS Enterprise NCC-1701.


----------



## ekim68

Learn Klingon from the comfort of your own planet



> Can't figure out how to pronounce Qapla' or properly conjugate majQa'? Not sure what those words even mean? Well buy' ngop because Duolingo is gearing up to teach you. The language learning app has announced that it is working on a new course for a very alien tongue: Klingon.


----------



## ekim68

Astronaut snaps epic 'Star Trek' selfie in space



> Captain Kathryn Janeway led the USS Voyager through many harrowing lost-in-space adventures. She was the first female Starfleet captain to take the lead role in a "Trek" series. Janeway is fictional, but she is an inspiration to many women interested in space. European Space Agency astronaut Samantha Cristoforetti, the first Italian woman in space, took a moment to celebrate Captain Janeway at around 250 miles above Earth.


----------



## ekim68

Boldly go where no one has gone before....R.I.P. Yeoman Rand.....

RIP Grace Lee Whitney, Star Trek's Yeoman Janice Rand


----------



## valis

saw that this morning.....RIP indeed.


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Picard Inner Light


----------



## ekim68

Sci-fi obsessed tycoon builds replica of Star Trek ship as company HQ



> A sci-fi obsessed multi-millionaire hopes to boldly go where no man has gone before, after building his office headquarters to look like the Starship Enterprise from Star Trek.
> 
> Businessman Liu Dejian, the chairman of Chinas most popular mobile internet provider, was granted a license to build the impressive replica in Fujian Province.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the impressive recreation doesnt come cheap, costing an estimated £100 million to construct, and features 30 foot metal slides between levels, and automatic sliding gates.


----------



## ekim68

What the economics of Star Trek can teach us about the real world



> Almost fifty years after Captain Kirk first took the U.S.S. Enterprise on a voyage to explore strange new worlds, the Star Trek universe is more expansive than ever. It's been the subject of serious study by political scientists, sociologists, even religion researchers  a sign of how deeply influential the show and its ideas have become. Star Trek posits a world in which hunger, war and poverty have been eliminated  a utopia that isn't just free from want, but also free from capitalism and even currency.


----------



## ekim68

Welsh government responds in Klingon to UFO airport query



> While English and Welsh are the usual forms of communications in the Senedd, it opted for the native tongue of the enemies of Star Trek's Captain Kirk.
> 
> Shadow Health Minister Darren Millar had asked for details of UFOs sightings and asked if research would be funded.
> 
> A Welsh government spokesman responded with: "jang vIDa je due luq."
> 
> The Welsh government statement continued: "'ach ghotvam'e' QI'yaH devolve qaS."
> 
> In full it said it translated as: "The minister will reply in due course. However this is a non-devolved matter."
> 
> It is believed to be the first time the Welsh government has chosen to communicate in Klingon.


----------



## ekim68

Space, the final frontier......


Star Trek's USS Enterprise


----------



## Spandexer

Heyyyy...that virtual tour is cool! : D


----------



## ekim68

A YouTube video......


The Good of the One - Spock tribute -


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Boldly go where no one has gone before....R.I.P. Yeoman Rand.....
> 
> RIP Grace Lee Whitney, Star Trek's Yeoman Janice Rand


Aww man! That is so sad! I was 10 when the original series aired and I had an immediate crush on her. Rest easy, sweet lady.


----------



## ekim68

Looks like another one is coming around.....

Star Trek next Summer


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek' Creator Gene Roddenberry's Lost Data Recovered From 200 Floppy Disks




> Documents written by "Star Trek" creator Gene Roddenberry have been recovered from 200 floppy disks owned by the late TV writer and producer.
> 
> DriveSavers and eDiscovery announced Monday that after months of work they were able to pull data from the disks, which Roddenberry used to store information while he was working on "Star Trek."


----------



## ekim68

Video..........


Build Your Own Star Trek Phaser! - DIY Prop Shop


----------



## getthecansout

ekim68 said:


> Looks like time for ekim to become a Netflix subscriber...
> 
> (As an aside I came across an article a long time ago about how a lot of ideas and gadgets from Star Trek are viable today.  I'll see if I can find it.. )
> 
> Starting in July, every episode from every Star Trek series will be available for Instant Watch over Netflix.


Hi Mike,

Just take doors for instance when you walk over to them they open. like most shops and supermarkets now. There is also a tricorder that's being invented or has been. Lets put it this way aliens are the only thing that's not being used because. Antimatter is found just not large quantities to run a ship. warp speed just not as fast as light speed remember in space there might not be as much friction so can travel faster. Ships that's just a matter of $$$$ really if the stealth fighter is a couple of billion what is the enterprise going to cost. life support, water and food would be the main problem. lets say you want to go to a star 3 million light years away, it take 3 million years for light to travel to you so would take if you get it fast enough 5-6 million years to get there. so you would need to find planets to stop at to get water and food unless you make replicators.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/to-boldly-go-provides-a-rare-look-behind-the-scenes-of-1767366137']_To Boldly Go _Provides a Rare Look Behind the Scenes of _Star Trek_[/URL]

_



As we enter Star Trek's fiftieth year, it's a good time to look back on the early days of the show. Gerald Gurian has recently released a book that does just that: To Boldly Go: Rare Photos from the TOS Soundstage, which gives us a good look at the behind the scenes making of the original show.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://torrentfreak.com/language-creation-society-joins-klingon-copyright-battle-160428/']Language Creation Society Backs Star Trek Spin-off in Klingon Copyright Battle




> The lawsuit between Paramount Pictures and the crowdfunded Star Trek spin-off "Prelude to Axanar" is turning into a copyright battle over the Klingon language. This week the Language Creation Society submitted an amicus brief in support of the filmmakers, arguing that the use of the Klingon language shouldn't be restricted in any way.


[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Whoa.....! 


Star Trek Beyond Trailer #2 (2016) - Paramount Pictures


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/my-5-favorite-lines-from-star-trek-voyager-1778243870']My 5 Favorite Ridiculous Lines From _Star Trek: Voyager_[/URL]

__


----------



## Spandexer

Star Trek "Axanar" Lawsuit Dropped. \o/ 
http://www.slashfilm.com/star-trak-axanar-lawsuit-dropped/
http://io9.gizmodo.com/paramounts-lawsuit-against-axanar-productions-star-trek-1777959978


----------



## ekim68

Good on J.J. Abrams....:up: They/Paramount will still make their Money anyway and we'll have another Viewpoint....


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-original-starship-enterprise-has-been-restored-to-i-1783043923']The Original Starship Enterprise Has Been Restored to Its Former Glory[/URL]



> The original on-screen model for _Star Trek_'s USS Enterprise is back in action-as much as being on display in a museum can be "action" for a spaceship. But after a long process of restoration, the ship has finally been made available for public viewing again, just in time for the show's 50th anniversary.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/here-are-11-beautiful-pieces-of-star-trek-art-because-1783482771']Here Are 11 Beautiful Pieces of _Star Trek_ Art, Because Why Not?[/URL]



> We're just a few weeks away from the premiere of the crown jewel of the 50th anniversary of _Star Trek_: the release of _Star Trek Beyond_. To celebrate both events, an online art collective called the Poster Posse did a ton of very cool _Trek_ art, and we decided to pick out just a few of our favorites for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Here Are 11 Beautiful Pieces of _Star Trek_ Art, Because Why Not?


Why not , indeed? Excellent and most interesting Mike! I'm gonna confess that I'm keeping my head buried in the sand trying not to glean any spoilers from media or whatnot for the Beyond film....including here  so I haven't read any posts regarding this... <_ahem, koff, koff>_


----------



## ekim68

Do you go to the Movie Houses to see them or do you wait until Streaming or such?


----------



## ekim68

Prime directive: Amazon boss Jeff Bezos plays alien in Star Trek Beyond



> Jeff Bezos, founder of Amazon, has achieved every Trekker's fantasy, by playing an alien in the new Star Trek film.
> 
> Bezos is listed, as "Starfleet Official", in the credits for Star Trek Beyond, the third instalment of the rebooted sci-fi franchise. In interviews on Friday, producer JJ Abrams and director Justin Lin confirmed his appearance.


----------



## ekim68

The History of Star Trek Uniforms


----------



## ekim68

Yes....! 


FOR THE LOVE OF SPOCK (2016) Official Theatrical Trailer


----------



## ekim68

Coming to TV soon....


STAR TREK


----------



## ekim68

Spacedock


----------



## Spandexer

Too cool!


----------



## ekim68

More Cool Stuff.....


The Evolution of Star Trek in Television & Film


----------



## ekim68

A Trekkie Thing.....


20 out-of-this-world moments from the Star Trek anniversary convention


----------



## RT

Oh Emm Gee folks...are you out of your Vulcan minds? Liking this thread!!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Coming to TV soon....
> 
> 
> STAR TREK


Yah, that's cool, but it's not cool you'll have to pay a service to watch it! All things Star Trek should be freely available to everyone in the known galaxy. Movies, DVDs _etc_. = I get it, fine! Artists, writers and camera guys and whatnot should be paid for their work - But paying for such an iconic and beloved franchise on TV? Well, there will be some who will subscribe just for ST Discovery, not sure if I will...but I'm darn tempted!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Do you go to the Movie Houses to see them or do you wait until Streaming or such?


I went to some movie theaters, all of the older ones with the original cast + Next Generation folks.. haven't been to a single movie house since until the Star Trek reboot came about (did not see Into Darkness in theater) and likely won't see Beyond til the discs come out... unless I can convince my friends: _Hey guys, we're not gonna get shot or get blown up...probably.._ I kid, it's not that, hard to get the logistics down, everyone has things going on. Not me. You drive, I'll go with ya!


----------



## RT

I just watched "50 Years of Star Trek" on the History Channel, and I sure hope most everyone here saw it. It might be some sorta _deja-vu _but I'd nearly swear I've seen this before, even though the channel promotes it a "premier." Perhaps I'm caught in some sort of "Q" continuum 
It makes me want to read the book "The Making of Star Trek" by Stephen Whitfield, because so much inspiration was drawn for the players that were involved in the series evolution.

Was also cool how they tied in modern technology with current tech...communicators with the flip phone style, long before it came to market, Pads/tablets on TNG, ahead of it's time... the transporter isn't quite there, yet 
I think the best parts were the people involved, from actors to the execs who seem genuinely impressed their work had an effect that has lasted over the these years. People were so so inspired they wanted to be engineers, doctors, perhaps captains. And it didn't matter if you were black or white or female, or from another world... you are a living being and you can make a difference and reach your dreams.

Well I'm sure everyone reading already knows the impact Star Trek has had, and all that entails. I'll shut up now , and I can be reached on HoloDeck Three, if needed. _>save, end program<_


----------



## ekim68

Rock where no child has Rocked before!


----------



## Spandexer




----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Rock where no child has Rocked before!


Oh Em Gee Mike! You are rockin' with that post~ Rrrrock on Dude! I'm not worthy of such ! 
umm...it's also kinda scary ...and pricey! Boy, if there was one danged splinter there...


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I have to agree that it is a bit pricey and leave it to you to worry about splinters... But I'm a Trekkie and I look for all things Trekkie...
I was a teenager in my formative years when the original Star Trek aired and I believed that some day I would travel in Space and that an Egalitarian Society would be possible. *Sigh*, Human Nature being what it is has put both of those things off for a while, if not forever... That being said, this article is a cool read and throws in some of the Political Nature of different Interpretations of Star Trek Society...

Star Trek's 50-year mission: to shine a light on the best of humankind


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-voice-of-star-treks-computers-could-be-coming-to-bo-1786251988']The Voice of _Star Trek_'s Computers Could Be Coming to Both _Discovery_ and Your Phone[/URL]



> As an actress, Majel Barrett's most recognizable role didn't have her actually appear on camera. The wife of Gene Roddenberry, _Star Trek's_ creator, provided the voice of the ship's computer on _The Next Generation_ and subsequent films and TV series. And although Barrett passed away in 2008, her voice may live on in future _Trek_ series and possibly also your smartphone.


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek: 50 years of positive futurism and bold social commentary



> The combination of positive, visionary futurism with relevant social commentary distinguishes Star Trek from every other science fiction television program that has followed it.


----------



## valis

Mike, you need to check out Wikipedia today.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks Tim...I'm gonna spread that around to my Trekkie friends....:up:


----------



## valis

Reckoned you'd get a kick out of that. I had no clue today was the anniversary, and Wikipedia is in my sites I read daily (along with APOD, of course), and I was wondering what the heck the deal was with all the Trek stuff. Be sure to click 'recently improved articles' for the ones that posted this AM.

You should check their archives for April Fool's day as well; there's some fun stuff there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Recent_additions/2016/April#1_April_2016


----------



## ekim68

Most Star Trek fans know of the Redshirts......


[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/pre-damaged-star-trek-redshirt-tee-saves-you-the-pain-a-1786375553']Pre-Damaged _Star Trek_ Redshirt Tee Saves You the Pain and Suffering[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek: 50 years of boldly going



> On September 8, 1966 at 8:30 pm ET, a new series premiered on the NBC television network. Neither the network nor the studio had any confidence in it and _Variety_ panned it as "an incredible and dreary mess of confusion and complexities." Never a ratings hit, it barely ran three seasons before cancellation, yet this unsuccessful show called _Star Trek_ went on to become a cultural phenomenon whose influence continues to reverberate half a century later, not only in entertainment, but in its impact on science and technology. New Atlas looks at the technology of the original _Star Trek _and why it still inspires scientists and engineers.


----------



## ekim68

https://io9.gizmodo.com/leonard-bones-mccoy-was-the-true-heart-of-star-trek-1786345097
Leonard 'Bones' McCoy Was the True Heart of _Star Trek_



> When most people think of _Star Trek_, they of course think of _Kirk_ and _Spock_. This isn't surprising, as they were the star and the break-out character of the series, but it's easy to forget that they were two members of a triumvirate that made up the essence of the show. Ship's doctor Leonard "Bones" McCoy was the third, and just as integral in making _Star Trek_ a joy to watch.
> 
> 
> _While Spock was all cold logic and Kirk was fiery passion, Bones was the heart of the Enterprise crew._


http://io9.gizmodo.com/leonard-bones-mccoy-was-the-true-heart-of-star-trek-1786345097


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/heres-just-a-bunch-of-awesome-star-trek-art-1786344505']Here's Just a Bunch of Awesome _Star Trek_ Art [/URL]



> We've written a great many words about the 50th anniversary of _Star Trek _this week, we thought maybe it was time for a change of pace. But how do you do that and also continue to celebrate _Star Trek?_ Cool pictures.


----------



## valis

another one for ya, Mike. 

Love this story.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/plane


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Tim, good stuff.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

This is my Favorite.....:up:  (I even play along with the flute melody with my guitar.. )


[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-making-of-star-trek-the-next-generations-greatest-1786330645']The Making of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_'s Greatest Episode, 'The Inner Light'[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Video.....


Jonathan Coulton's "Redshirt" - With a video tribute to those killed defending the Enterprise.


----------



## ekim68

Unintentionally funny 'Star Trek' scenes 50 years later



> It's hard to believe that "Star Trek" has been boldly going where no man has gone before for 50 years, but it has proved one of television and film's most enduring franchises.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/a-fascinating-look-at-life-behind-the-scenes-of-star-tr-1786711120']A Fascinating Look at Life Behind the Scenes of _Star Trek_'s Second Season[/URL]



> The first _To Boldly Go: Rare Photos from the TOS Soundstage_ book covered season one of _Star Trek: The Original Series_. Now author Gerald Gurian has released _To Boldly Go: Rare Photos from the TOS Soundstage - Season Two_, and it's exactly what it says on the tin-and its collection of photos are just as captivating. See for yourself!


----------



## RT

Stumbled upon this while doing some Windows 10 research...

Then and now photos of Star Trek's cast in the various incarnations of the show.
Perhaps a bit misleading as they are generally comparing the cast from studio promos or set shots back in the day without flattering Hollywood makeup these days. Prepare to click next many times...
Regardless, I vote for Jolene Blalock, then_ and_ now 

http://www.frankiesfacts.com/entert...020&utm_campaign= Star Trek Safe - Desktop RC


----------



## combsdon

interesting stuff..............


----------



## ekim68

Hey combsdon, good to see you around. :up: Still a few of us old timers here...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Still a few of us old timers here...


Aye, a few


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek is a hope for a better future': fans on the 50th anniversary



> Guardian readers on the importance of the veteran sci-fi franchise's optimism and progressive spirit in a troubled world


----------



## ekim68

Trek-lit reading order



> As the continuity of _Star Trek_ novels grows the question is ever changing, but if you're wondering: "_What do I need to read before Articles of the Federation?_" or "_...Destiny?_" or "_...The Fall?_", here are the answers.
> 
> If you're a bit lost navigating the sometimes complex web of interconnectivity between the various _Star Trek_ novels in the modern continuity, this is the resource you need. TrekBBS user Thrawn found a most elegant solution, with his brilliant _Star Trek Lit-Verse Reading Order Flowchart_.


----------



## ekim68

Can You Beat The Kobayashi Maru Test?


----------



## ekim68

(Video)


Data & Picard | Pogo


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Can You Beat The Kobayashi Maru Test?


Yes, first try!!!

Oh, wait...NO. :notworthy:


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> (Video)
> 
> 
> Data & Picard | Pogo


That was an interesting twist!


----------



## RT

Here's a thing about Lt. Worf (and Michael Dorn's love of flying, and acquiring aircraft...)

http://airportjournals.com/michael-dorn-a-trek-worth-remembering/

I post this because LittleField posted a pic of an F-86 on his thread, and Dorn apparently bought one...

"Dorn had his T-33 for three years. He also tried his hand at a Mitsubishi MU-2, before *acquiring an F-86 Sabre.*
"It was a dream to fly," he said. "You really have to work at screwing up."


----------



## ekim68

Great article Randy. It's interesting that he was in more Star Trek episodes in character than anyone else...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek Random Facts


----------



## ekim68

Every Utterance of "Some Kind Of..." on STAR TREK: Voyager


----------



## ekim68

Two teams close in on Star Trek tricorder-like device



> Two teams will compete in the final stage of the Qualcomm Tricorder XPRIZE, which has seen competitors developing portable medical diagnostic devices inspired by the Star Trek tricorder. Devices from Dynamical Biomarkers Group and Final Frontier Medical Devices will now undergo consumer testing.
> 
> Proposed in 2011, before being launched in 2012, the ultimate aim of the contest is to give people "unprecedented access" to information about their health. It requires devices to diagnose and interpret 13 health conditions, monitor five vital health metrics and weigh less than 5 lb (2.3 kg) for portability.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/denise-and-michael-okuda-on-releasing-new-star-trek-foo-1790016432']Denise and Michael Okuda on Releasing New _Star Trek _Footage 50 Years After the Show Aired[/URL]



> With _Star Trek: The Original Series _celebrating its 50th anniversary this year, you wouldn't think there was still more new footage to be found. You'd be wrong, and the experts behind the _Star Trek Encyclopedia_ have spent nine years working to show it to us. io9 spoke with Denise and Michael Okuda about what there still is to discover about _Star Trek_.


----------



## ekim68

More Star Trek in Comics.....


[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/new-star-trek-comic-imagines-a-world-where-the-romulans-1790273006']New _Star Trek_ Comic Imagines a World Where the Romulans Made First Contact With Earth[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/guy-builds-intricate-star-trek-klingon-warship-using-25-1790668727']Guy Builds Intricate_ Star Trek_ Klingon Warship Using 25,000 LEGO Bricks[/URL]



> It was a project eight years in the making-well, technically nine now. One LEGO fan has built his own_ Star Trek _Klingon Bird of Prey using about 25,000 blocks, based on a virtual blueprint he started all the way back in 2008.


----------



## ekim68

Paramount, CBS Establish 'Star Trek' Fan Film Guidelines



> With the rightsholders of the _Star Trek_ franchise still embroiled in a legal battle with the sci-fi series' diehard fan base over the unofficial fan-made prequel _Axanar_, CBS and Paramount have unveiled 10 guidelines that would allow for _Star Trek_ fans to create their own tributes while avoiding potential litigation, the AV Club reports.


----------



## ekim68

You can finally say 'Computer' to your Echo to command it




> Amazon has added a new wake word





> to the Echo and the Echo Dot, and it's the one that anybody who's ever watched _Star Trek_ wants: "Computer." You can enable it by opening up the Alexa app on your iPhone or Android phone, then digging down into the settings to "Wake Word." Where before you would only have seen three options: Alexa, Amazon, and Echo, you should now see a fourth and obviously the best one, Computer.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/a-new-deep-space-nine-documentary-reveals-what-would-ha-1792170830']A New _Deep Space Nine_ Documentary Reveals What Would Have Happened in Season Eight[/URL]

_



Deep Space Nine

Click to expand...

_


> has been both praised and derided as the "Black Sheep" of the_ Star Trek _universe. Now, almost 25 years after the series debuted, some of the shows stars and writers are coming together to make a documentary all about where _DS9 _took us, as well as where it would've gone if it had gotten another season.


----------



## ekim68

A YouTube thing...


Starships size comparison (Star Trek)


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek Ship Schematics


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> A YouTube thing...
> 
> 
> Starships size comparison (Star Trek)


Umm, that's about the most fascinating thing, perspective wise, I've seen in a while!


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/mathematician-boldly-claims-that-redshirts-dont-actuall-1794312293']Mathematician Boldly Claims That Redshirts Don't Actually Die the Most on _Star Trek_

_



We all know in our souls that being a redshirt on Star Trek is basically like having a death wish. But our old enemy, math, has stepped in again to tell us that we're wrong.

Click to expand...

 _[/URL]
http://io9.gizmodo.com/mathematician-boldly-claims-that-redshirts-dont-actuall-1794312293
__


----------



## ekim68

The 21st Century Version of Star Trek's Tricorder Is Here



> One of the most useful technologies of the Star Trek universe - the all-knowing medical tricorder that can diagnose diseases in a snap - is now centuries ahead of schedule.


----------



## RT

Cool, but I think we've still got a ways to go...I just hope the final version (or the new ones) don't come with a pre-recorded msg that says _ "He's dead, Jim!" 
_


----------



## ekim68

Or: "I'm a Doctor not a Bricklayer Jim."


----------



## RT

yup!


----------



## ekim68

IBM Watson adds voice commands to 'Star Trek: Bridge Crew'



> Ubisoft's _Star Trek: Bridge Crew_ won't just put you in a VR starship when it finally launches. It'll also give you the power to interact with the virtual Starfleet crew with your voice. The company has teamed up with IBM to add Watson's interactive speech capabilities to the game, so you can tell a crew member to launch a missile -- and maybe even pompously add "make it so" in the end -- instead of using manual controls. _Bridge Crew_ was supposed to launch last year but was plagued with numerous delays. It's now scheduled to come out on May 30th for the PC and PS4, with Watson's voice commands to follow later this summer during a Beta period.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://io9.gizmodo.com/behold-this-treasure-trove-of-images-from-behind-the-sc-1795090469']Behold This Treasure Trove of Images From Behind the Scenes of _Star Trek_'s Third Season[/URL]



> The end of April saw the release of the third installment of _To Boldly Go: Rare Photos from the TOS Soundstage _by Gerald Gurian. The book covers the third season of the show, and it's got the usual rare and delightful peeks behind the scenes of _Star Trek_.


----------



## ekim68

Coming soon to TV......


Star Trek: Discovery - First Look Trailer


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek Timeline: New Series "Discovery" included!



> We're getting excited about the new Star Trek series "Discovery" coming sometime in 2017. Originally set to be released in January and then May of this year, we are still waiting to see when it comes out.


----------



## ekim68

The Oral History of STAR TREK: TNG's Best Episode: "The Inner Light"



> This week, one of the greatest _Star Trek_ episodes of all time celebrates its 25th anniversary. On June 1st, 1992, a fifth season episode of _Star Trek: The Next Generation _called "The Inner Light" hit the airwaves, and instantly became one of the most beloved episodes of the series. In fact, as the years have gone on, "The Inner Light" has become hailed as one of the greatest episodes of any _Star Trek_ series ever, not just TNG, and that's saying a lot for an episode that features no space battles, no familiar alien bad guys, no time travel, nor any other Trekkie hallmarks.


----------



## ekim68

'Star Trek: Discovery' spinoff set to launch Sept. 24 after delays



> Finally, _Star Trek_ fans, the countdown begins.
> 
> _Star Trek: Discovery_ will take off Sept. 24, the first Sunday of the traditional TV season, with a premiere on CBS at 8:30 ET/PT. That night, immediately afterward, Episode 2 will be available on CBS All Access.


----------



## Johnny b

From what I've read from your link:



> After that, new episodes will be available only on CBS All Access for subscribers of the streaming service, which costs $5.99 a month.


the following episodes will be paid viewing.
I'll watch the first two and if interesting, eventually watch the DVD collection from my library when it's released.


----------



## ekim68

I agree and I won't be paying for it either. But I liked the trailer and the idea of an Asian Woman Captain.... I'll probably add it to my video collection when it comes out...:up:


----------



## ekim68

A Real Tricorder



> Researchers at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign have developed technology that enables a smartphone to perform lab-grade medical diagnostic tests that typically require large, expensive instruments.


----------



## RT

But does it make the proper sounds we have come to expect?


----------



## RT

I didn't/wouldn't have caught it, but when Denise Crosby (as Tasha Yar) left the TNG series she waves goodbye very briefly in the background of the cargo bay as Picard and Crusher exit in the "Symbiosis" episode.

Bye!

Thanks to a fellow trekker and life long friend for that bit of info.
And some of you might have known about this, but I didn't til recently.
What brought it up was my mention of her name an episode of the X Files where she made a brief appearance but was mentioned in the opening credits.


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.....


Warp Speed Comparison



> Ever wonder how fast the ships in Star Trek actually are? How about relative to one another?


----------



## Johnny b

Not much of a fan of this new 'Discovery' series especially if episodes following the premier are much the same.

imo......too much cgi and worn out rehash of Klingon/Federation conflict.


----------



## RT

Saw it, _The Vulcan Hello_, but also saw the second episode (both of which was on Roku/CBS Access) right after the network premier.
The second episode drew me in a bit more than the first.

But why do the Klingons have brow ridges but no hair...certainly not evolution over ten years? First Klingons merely had beards and mustache, then brow ridges added. But they had hair. The uniforms portrayed don't look like you want to give one a hug  They sure can speak fluent Klingonese though! (thank you subtitles, big enough for me to read!)
Cool Sarek is in there. And the phasers look more like TOS, never liked the look of TNG phasers.
{{is that a phaser or are ya just happy to see me?  }}

Too much CGI...well it is to be expected these days in almost everything you see in movies or TV. Ever since CGI became a thing, it has ranged from the believably sublime to the unbelievably ridiculous, or overtly obvious.

Liked the ships. The technology shown (as supposedly occurring before TOS) seemed superior.
But even after watching two of them, I can't say that no one character stood out enough for me to recall the name, but the Captain (insert spoiler here) and Micheal (and Sarek, just because you already know who that is.) And that's what the show is about, ultimately I think....Micheal. But like all series, you get used to it and get to know the characters over time. Jeez it took over a year for me to even like TNG because it wasn't Kirk Spock and McCoy... change ya know 

While I think there's no way to evoke the wonder of TOS as it happened at that time, to young minds eager to know the bounds of where no one has gone before - the legacy lives on and I'm grateful for that.


----------



## eyches

Johnny-be-Good said:


> From what I've read from your link:
> 
> the following episodes will be paid viewing.
> I'll watch the first two and if interesting, eventually watch the DVD collection from my library when it's released.


right, screw paid tv


----------



## RT

yup


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ................
> 
> ...........................
> Too much CGI...well it is to be expected these days in almost everything you see in movies or TV. Ever since CGI became a thing, it has ranged from the believably sublime to the unbelievably ridiculous, or overtly obvious.
> ..............................
> 
> ...................


Some examples work, some simply don't.
What advances the plot often works well.
What presents visual detail as a distraction to fill time, too often becomes a bore.

Discovery nailed the boring aspect with too much grandeur and complication in Klingon scenes of a culture based in barbarism. Klingon scenes were slo-mo dialog of a culture looking to rationalize honor rather than the impetuous reactions driven by honor of a 'kill or be killed' society.

And I would have been more impressed if the Captain of Discovery had shot and wounded the mutinous First Officer.........would have been 'different' for Starfleet protocol, but , again imo, that's the kind of shakeup a new series needs to distinguish itself.

But as the scripts for it's first season are a done deal by now, the producers are betting on tried and true plots of yore , and face it, the franchise has been around for decades and 'new ideas' are likely to be mostly old plot lines and even more cgi.

Sorry to be such a bummer, but as this series goes to pay TV, I'll be watching elsewhere.

( I give it 2 meh!'s )


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> ................
> 
> ...............................
> But why do the Klingons have brow ridges but no hair...certainly not evolution over ten years? First Klingons merely had beards and mustache,.............
> 
> .........


Yep!
Short, unkempt and swarthy


----------



## RT

John I see your points and actually agree with you, mostly. Esp the pay part. I won't be doing that, just for this.
But doing so enables every episode from the beginning (all incarnations) and every movie available as you wish, Fine, but nope.

You can likely get that online, one way or the other for $0.00.
Whoop - de hah. 



Johnny-be-Good said:


> And I would have been more impressed if the Captain of Discovery had shot and wounded the mutinous First Officer.........would have been 'different' for Starfleet protocol, but , again imo, that's the kind of shakeup a new series needs to distinguish itself.


But I think the First Officer is going to be the focus of character development in the series....could be wrong, often am.
I actually liked the Captain til (insert spoiler here)

I suggest you give a episode or two a watch before passing final judgment, but if you have preconceived notions (like I did in the TOS muting to TNG transition) neither you nor me may be as enamored as we once were.
But it is what it is .


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Yep!
> Short, unkempt and swarthy


Well said!


----------



## ekim68

Lighten up Folks....


STAR TREK THEME SONG ACAPELLA MEDLEY


----------



## Johnny b

It will likely lighten up a few wallets 

I've followed the franchise since the very first episode.
I went to the Star Trek convention in Dayton, MC'd by Roddenberry back in the early 1980's before treckies started showing up in costumes.
Saw the salvaged pilot there, that won a Hugo award, that Paramont unsuccessfully ordered destroyed.


I've watched fresh ideas introduced and along with some moral allegory, and well done.
And have enjoyed many episodes since 1966.

Of late, the franchise has become stale relying on the past and remakes of past plots.

I yearn for originality rather than repetition.
More of the same just isn't enough for me.
CGI doesn't replace plots well imo.


----------



## ekim68

I also saw the beginning episodes back in 1966 and they caught my attention big time. I grew up in the Mojave Desert and the skies were always clear and at night we could see almost the whole of our Galaxy. Between Star Trek and what was happening with NASA I just knew that when I got older, I'd have a chance to go into Space. (My first Major in College was Astronomy.)

My favorite is TSG and I have my favorite episodes and they are Inner Light and Darmok . Live Long and Prosper....


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Lighten up Folks....
> 
> STAR TREK THEME SONG ACAPELLA MEDLEY



Nice one Mike! I feel lighter already 

Hey Darmock is one my favorite epsisodes of all......I too tend to like TNG above all incarnations of Trek. (uh, you said TSG...understandably so... )
Very cool you had a clear view of sky, and you took Astronomy... was into it too, even helped install a big Celestron telescope at our community college, the first and only observatory in our town... and took some of the first photos through it. My photos of the Great Nebula and the Pleiades are still on display there, last time I checked. No doubt young folks have done better, but light pollution now days makes it uncertain whether some deep space objects can be seen, but when it was built I saw some cool things on very cold clear nights back in the day


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> More of the same just isn't enough for me.
> CGI doesn't replace plots well imo.


I agree John, but you can't have a Sci-Fi show without CGI these days. But I also think character development is key to furthering the plot of the story....then introduce humor perhaps, however subtle in there, (every ST series has that part, successful or not) because you know the character(s) and how they might respond to certain situations, be it social or duty-wise. And good (if speculative) science also helps.
But it does take time for the characters to develop to the point you kinda know them... sometimes it works, other times not.._._


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> .............
> 
> I agree John, but you can't have a Sci-Fi show without CGI these days..................


Good morning RT 

It's not that I'm anti cgi, it's obviously necessary to visually express concepts unavailable by conventional means.
IMO, the genius of good syfi is in the expression of the imagination that includes the audience.
I used to read many of the syfi classics of the 50's and 60's. They sparked my imagination. I couldn't get enough.
I read a lot less these days.
But when I picked up Leviathan, I breezed through The Expanse series as if it was the size of a paperback novel. Several thousand pages of a space opera/mystery later, my imagination was satisfied. The story ended and the conclusion satisfied.

But watching the TV version was painful. In my mind, it didn't flow well.
The story left me cold.
I felt no intimate connection with the story's main characters and no amount of visuals would invite me into the story as a 'participant', I was relegated to playing an emotionless spectator.

The genius of good syfi is including readers and audiences as participants. To identify with the lead characters, their challenges and goals.

The unbelievable made believable, the impossible possible. 
CGI is a good tool to accomplish this so long as it doesn't offend the imagination.......but as we all probably realize, we don't all share the same limits.

In My Humble Opinion


----------



## RT

Johnny-be-Good said:


> The unbelievable made believable, the impossible possible.
> CGI is a good tool to accomplish this so long as it doesn't offend the imagination.......but as we all probably realize, we don't all share the same limits.
> In My Humble Opinion


A Very Good Morning to you Sir, though it's way past time I should have been to bed some hours ago! (the Sun will be up soon here)
Your humble opinion is always welcomed, and I also agree with :


Johnny-be-Good said:


> I used to read many of the syfi classics of the 50's and 60's. They sparked my imagination. I couldn't get enough.
> I read a lot less these days.


Me too, ^  was a voracious reader back then! Very much reading then, and now not so much...My eyes aren't quite what they used to be....(moan, groan, complain, etc...) Not to say sci-fi has degraded, even with the passing some of the outstanding authors like Asimov, Clarke, and recently Pournelle. Their works, and others will remain in my mind, if not my eyes...
Still cool to see how some of that has been envisioned in movies or TV, Not all ideas were as good as the books in the production ( a common complaint),
but nothing can replace the imagination from a young mind influenced by the possibilities of the future in written words, in ways only imagined in ways only felt by the reader.

So now I say Good Morning and Good Night Johnny-be- Good, and to all watching this thread - til the next phase of night and day affects me, or you


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 stands corrected in respect to TSG and TNG..... While perusing some of the Internet I came across this and it's interesting the number of Writers that were influenced by the Show...



> Last year, _Star Trek_ celebrated its 50th anniversary. Today, _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ turns 30. And while the original series is where it all began, modern _Trek_ owes everything to _TNG_.


----------



## valis

the funny part is I juuuussst started watching this again last month on Netflix, turning Nate on to it. Weird.

you read this one at gizmodo also?

https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-15-weirdest-missions-star-trek-the-next-generation-1818790254


----------



## RT

Nice Tim, I actually liked #15-6 ( with the exception of #12 on the list), but then, after #6 on the list does get kinda did get weird, if not lame.
"Soured the milk" Star Ship Mom episode was on of my least favorites, even though the reference came back when Scotty was recovered from the transporter buffer (one of my favs, so it has it's merits, in a way, imho.)
Nonetheless, TNG was a finer production with much better effects, acting, and story than TOS...


valis said:


> he funny part is I juuuussst started watching this again last month on Netflix, turning Nate on to it


Not funny= weird, but maybe funny= timing? Turns out I sort of influenced my nephew (and his Dad) with the Trek universe and the incarnations there of about a year ago. The little man is fascinated!  He prefers the new movies, but likes TNG over TOS.
He has acquired models and Legos to assemble the Enterprise 
OK, so he's a teen juuussst getting interested in girls, so I don't know if Star Trek will play a significant role in his social development...( >sheesh< weird that I should even think that, eh?)
Hope it does, in some small way, because his Dad likes it just as much/more interested than the boy, both never have being exposed much to it before...which is weird, doncha think?
It's cultural phenomena that I think will last a long time...


----------



## ekim68

Just rummaging through some pictures and found this....


----------



## THEpirateguy

ekim68 said:


> Just rummaging through some pictures and found this....
> 
> View attachment 259825


LOVE IT


----------



## RT

Hey folks, was just wondering about the holodeck...Would YOU want one?
I used to think I would,. In _TNG,_ Barclay is addicted, but ultimately he, via the holographic type technology contacts Voyager...(spanning the series, I kinda like that, too.)
Always liked it when the thing malfunctioned, like when Data was Sherlock Holmes, and Moriarty was sort of of a real entity who wished real existence...
But in retrospect....if I had a holodeck, I think I would simply dissolve into it, intentional or not.....too good to be true, too alluring to resist.
I'd be Barclay, addicted... because you can choose your own "reality"...
But that's not how real life works ... 

So I do not want one (and at the same time I kinda do... 

So would YOU want one?
( of course you would, but would you use it wisely?)


----------



## ekim68

I've been cogitating this idea for a while and I'm not sure I'd like a Holodeck these days. Maybe when I was younger....

I remember that episode with Moriarty and it was a good story...Having a Holodeck reminds me of playing an Electric Guitar and nowadays I prefer my Old Acoustic.....


----------



## RT

Yeah, liked those two episodes, _Elementary, Dear Data_ and _Ship in a Bottle. _ Thought Moriarty was well played by Daniel Davis, though I did think LaForge was a rather unenthusiastic Watson


----------



## RT

Oddity here, a random coincidence...(is there any other kind?) 
Watched an episode of the _X Files _earlier, _Beyond the Sea _...(1994) Brad Dourif was Boggs - the , uh bad guy...
not long after went outside for a bit to check for meteors from the current Orionid meteor shower...saw nothing but clouds moving in... only to find my TV was airing Voyager, with Brad Dourif as the , uh bad guy? 
That would be the episode _Meld_... (1996)
Anyway, a co-inky-dink I thought.., same guy in two different shows, same night, while the actor is certainly recognized by me, he's been in lots of things...but had to look him up for the name, which was not recognized by me...til now


----------



## valis

here y'all go. Enjoy. 

https://www.click2houston.com/quiz/ships-of-star-trek


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, I only got 60% and here I thought I was a Spot-on Trekkie....

Did you take the quiz Tim?


----------



## valis

I looked at the first question and realized it was about 12 pay grades above my knowledge.


----------



## RT

I felt like I was out my pay grade before I clicked Start...just from the intro...
and yep I was certainly under paid......only got the Tom Paris one right.... at 10% I'm not worthy :notworthy:
But thanks for that link Tim!
Gonna pass that one along to fellow Trekkers!


----------



## valis

Glad you all enjoyed. Those roll around about once every couple of months, so Ill be sure to post them.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Hmm, I only got 60% and here I thought I was a Spot-on Trekkie....
> 
> Did you take the quiz Tim?


Whadda ya mean only 60% ??!!!
Mike, are you a geek or a nerd, or just a brainiac?
 (no offense my friend)


----------



## valis

The answer to that particular question would be 'yes'.


----------



## RT

So in retaliation to that quiz, here's a trivia question for you.
Please respond from your memory and do not look it up before replying...(yeah, right  like I trust you guys)

There was only one actual astronaut that appeared in the Star Trek series, who also had another first in real space aboard the Shuttle missions ....do you know it, or would you have to look it up?
I would. ( but I already know) 
Your response will graded by if I think you looked it up, or reply honestly ...

(dang, you could lie and I wouldn't know....guess I trust you folks too much :X3:)

prolly should have not said that last part...._hey ho_


----------



## valis

It has to be Glenn. Dunno of that many astronauts jumping from Skylab to the STS. Unless you meant it was an STS member only and I misread it, in which cqse I got no clue. Looking forward to the answer though.


----------



## ekim68

Mae Jemison, a good friend of Nichelle Nichols , was on TNG and apparently a couple other astronauts showed up on Star Trek: Enterprise....And Yup, I had to look it up... (Can't stretch my three brain memory cells too much in the Evening..) 

Interesting that she was a physician and an astronaut...


----------



## RT

Well winner winner, chicken dinner Mike! An ambitious, determined and successful woman.
Also first black woman in space. Got to see at least two of her dreams come true 
Ok you looked it up...I only knew of it because I saw a TV show that very day (think it was _Mysteries of the Museum_)
Had that been a _Jeopardy _answer/clue I would have lost big time $$$ 
Did not even think about _Enterprise _in the mix, my bad.
Yeah, many of my brain cells seem dead, or maybe they're just stuck on the bottom of the stack 

I give 2.7 million points to both valis and ekim68...valis for having an honest go and ekim for being honest...but remember guys, the points don't mean anything - just like the pictures on the Denny's menu, don't mean a thing


----------



## ekim68

Speaking of brain cells, I'm reminded of this...


----------



## valis

hey, I had Denny's today.


----------



## RT

Dang Mike, if I were a buffalo, lab rat or whatnot, prolly be the first go


----------



## RT

valis said:


> hey, I had Denny's today.


 !!


----------



## RT

BTW, got an email from Trekker buddy...claims he got 70% on the quiz...smart aleck 
Emailed him back saying that he guessed wisely


----------



## ekim68

I wonder if there are any Rockers for us Old Folks...


Wooden Star Trek USS Enterprise Rocker


----------



## RT

Mike! plus I got a 10% discount offer!


----------



## ekim68

A Rocker, not a Walker......


----------



## RT

Well we zombies are kind of resilient!


----------



## RT

I reckon everyone has already seen this but just in case, I didn't realize TNG had won 19 Emmy awards and 2 Hugo's (which I thought were reserved for books) a a few others...
Was watching the TNG episodes _All Good Things _and yup, deserves it's praise from the industry... 
Awards


----------



## RT

I was watching Trek TOS today, not like i haven't seen 'em lots of time over the years.... and realized Jame T Kirk has little regard for the Prime Directive in certain episodes 
I watch because when it originally aired in the '60s it coincided with my Civil Air Patrol meetings....
(frankly I'd have rather stayed home for Trek...CAP was actually pretty lame back then in this town.)
Never did get to fly in a plane on a rescue mission...(not even sure their plane even worked)


----------



## Coco767

I like to watch Star Trek. Always seems someobe in my house turns it to a differnt channel when it's on......


----------



## valis

that is precisely why I control the remote.


----------



## ekim68

Today is the 50th Anniversary of The Trouble with Tribbles episode...

More


----------



## valis

my all time favorite. 

that's actually pretty cool, as my 50th anniversary is February; I got some good company.


----------



## Coco767

Coco767 said:


> I like to watch Star Trek. Always seems someobe in my house turns it to a differnt channel when it's on......


My TV remote got destroyed when dog peed on it and had to use bleach to clean it.....control TV using buttons on TV


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> my all time favorite.
> 
> that's actually pretty cool, as my 50th anniversary is February; I got some good company.


Anniversary?


----------



## valis

well, it's more or less the same thing.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://io9.gizmodo.com/all-11-versions-of-the-u-s-s-enterprise-ranked-1823170805']All 11 Versions of the U.S.S. _Enterprise_, Ranked[/URL]



> The _Enterprise_ isn't just quintessential to the long history of _Star Trek_, it's also one of the most iconic starships of all time. It was the star of the classic series, but later and earlier versions of it also sat at the heart of _The Next Generation_ and _Enterprise_, and beyond that in film. Now that we know the ship is coming to _Discovery_'s second season, it's time to look back and rank the best of them.


----------



## valis

Works for me, save TNG should be second. Had not the original been top, io9 would have lost a lot of cred with me, and as you know (book lists and such) that site rings a bell with me.

Thanks for this Mike, and surprised I missed it.


----------



## ekim68

I agree with the number one too, and thank Netflix I have all my favorites any time....


----------



## Brigham

I know it's a spoof , but the Orville is very good as a FTL spaceship


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://io9.gizmodo.com/qapla-duolingos-klingon-course-is-finally-here-1823794113']Qapla'! Duolingo's Klingon Course Is Finally Here[/URL]



> Today is a good day to learn. Duolingo has officially launched its Klingon language course, meaning _Star Trek_ fans everywhere can teach themselves how to speak with honor.
> 
> The highly anticipated language course launched on Duolingo's website today, under a license agreement with CBS. First announced almost three years ago, the Klingon Duolingo course grew a waitlist of over 170,000 people prior to its release. It's no surprise, seeing as how much the language's popularity has grown over the decades.


----------



## RT

I used to have a link to Klingon foods, or a simulation of such that would be edible by human standards...
but new computer = lost links for now.

Meanwhile, check this on Serious Eats (these folks are serious)
Qapla'!


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, thanks for the link Randy.... Cool stuff...


----------



## ekim68

(Couldn't help myself..)


----------



## RT

Sweet


----------



## valis

here y'all go. 

https://io9.gizmodo.com/this-new-star-trek-book-is-a-remarkably-intimate-look-a-1824018088


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Tim. It's on my list...


----------



## ekim68

Break time...


----------



## ekim68

A friend sent me this...


----------



## valis

another quiz....https://www.click2houston.com/quiz/beam-up-this-trek-quotes-quiz-1


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, I'm slipping... I only got 50 percent..


----------



## valis

i got one right.....one. And I had to guess on THAT. Yikes.


----------



## Johnny b

For some reason, the quiz wouldn't load for me.


----------



## valis

try firefox if you arent already....


----------



## Johnny b

I am using Firefox....still no go.

Allowed javascript on that page along with ghostery turned off.

Wouldn't load in Palemoon, either.


Probably would have gotten a '0' anyway


----------



## valis

odd....but yeah it was not easy.


----------



## Spandexer

70%! 
(pets his tribble)


----------



## RT

Gor Ramit!!
I only got 40% on the quiz...
For all those that scored better, I bow in your general direction :barefoot:


----------



## RT

Not quite Star Trekky, but I suppose because it involves two "Spocks" ...

Most may recall a series called "In Search of..." from the late 70's - early 80's (thereabouts) dealing with unexplained phenoma and such like, hosted by Leonard Nimoy.
Or rather, narrated by.

This year there is a reboot (much like JJ Abraham's rebooted Trek) of the series with Zachary Quinto as host.

I just thought it was fitting that a show featuring the beloved Spock is now hosted by the new Spock.

It remains to seen how the show will fair...but I see that the older one with Nimoy serving as narrator, now vs Quinto as host. Has a more active role in the "investigations" in the new version.

(To me you can't beat the originals - both the series and the Spock )

_Fascinating_...(raises one eyebrow)


----------



## valis

had no idea of this...that is awesome. Loved the original as a 10 year old nerd.


----------



## RT

LINK for you, sir 

I only found out because I DVR'd one episode the other day because I thought is was the old one, otherwise, I'd had no idea.


----------



## RT

So....speaking of Nimoy and Spock...

You'll all remember this as Spock vs Spock

and of the Bilbo tune he sings in the Audi ad comes from THIS

Sorry for the repeats, just a reminder...


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, thanks for these Randy. Gonna spread the Love.


----------



## RT

Surprised you didn't catch it first, Captain Mike!


----------



## valis

RT said:


> LINK for you, sir
> 
> I only found out because I DVR'd one episode the other day because I thought is was the old one, otherwise, I'd had no idea.


danke sir.


----------



## ekim68

(Space Case Captain Mike, if you please.. I tend to wander like that old Beach Boys song..)


----------



## ekim68

I thought I'd put this in this thread because, Trekkie.... R.I.P. Doug..


Doug Grindstaff, 'Star Trek' Sound Effects Maestro, Dies at 87


----------



## valis

Definitely the right place IMHO.


----------



## ekim68

I think I got a few of those sounds from you and I'll see if I can post one... Or maybe later...


----------



## RT

There's been classic Trek sounds as a theme for your computer and phones for quite some time...y'all know all that ... but I didn't know about this, as Mike posted.

... In Memoriam thread might just as appropriate,
as many know the sounds without being fans...
the sounds are a culturally iconic "I know that" sort of thing..
IMHO.


----------



## valis

Heck, I have used the door opening sound for as long as I've been on pc's for my email notification.....


----------



## Cookiegal

Spandexer said:


> pets his tribble


Careful...this is a family friendly site.


----------



## ekim68

My Wife works in a Book store and came across this sealed series of Star Trek covers on TV Guides and what perfect timing. We have a Trekkie Friend in town and his Birthday is coming up so we have a Gift for him..


----------



## RT

Wow, my Mom actually takes the TV Guide and she saved those just for me  
I think there was a 50 year issue too.
I'm not sure I have them now...if I do, they're somewhere I'll come across 'em one day :shrug:


----------



## ekim68

Is there a Doctor in the House?


----------



## ekim68

Patrick Stewart to reprise Jean-Luc Picard in new 'Star Trek' series



> Aug. 4 (UPI) -- British actor Patrick Stewart is to reprise his role of Jean-Luc Picard in a new _Star Trek_ series for CBS All Access.
> 
> "Make it so! @SirPatStew will be returning to his iconic role as Jean-Luc Picard in a new @cbsallaccess #StarTrek series that tells the story of the next chapter in Picard's life," the _Star Trek: Discovery_ Twitter feed said Saturday.
> 
> Stewart, now 78, portrayed the starship captain on _Star Trek: The Next Generation_, which ran 1987-94, and in four movies, the last of which was released in 2002. The title and debut date for his new show were not immediately announced.


----------



## ekim68

Sigh....


'Star Trek's Nichelle Nichols Diagnosed with Dementia

Time is so inevitable and then it's gone...


----------



## valis

ahhh, crap.....that stinks.


----------



## RT

yes, it does... 

I never thought any actor would regret being on a Trek show, because so many considered it  but came across this HERE


----------



## ekim68

Wow, good stuff Randy...


----------



## RT

also kinda sad Mike,
for a few of my favorite characters are on the "regret" portion of that list.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='http://themetapicture.com/random-famous-people-you-never-knew-were-in-star-trek/']Random famous people you never knew were in Star Trek[/URL]


----------



## RT

Mike!
I recognized many of the characters, but didn't know that's who some were...except saw the Dwayne Johnson episode recently so I got that,
and of course, everyone will immediately know Mick Fleetwood as that fish eating fish head thingy... 

"Handsome creatures" said Worf


----------



## ekim68

I now have all of the series through my streaming devices and I'm a Happy Camper...


----------



## RT

I imagine so! very 

Have ya got Enterprise (Scott Bakula version) as well?
That's what my buddies and I watched for a while, but I have hardly any connection at all with the "new" streaming CBS All Access versions of Trek.
Sad to say


----------



## ekim68

Well keep your head up Randy, it's getting more accessible by the Day... I like this Internet Thing.. 

However, I think that this is a Big Bummer because of Capitalism's Demand...!


[URL='https://torrentfreak.com/cbs-shuts-down-stage-9-a-fan-made-recreation-of-the-uss-enterprise-180927/']CBS Shuts Down Stage 9, a Fan-Made Recreation of the USS Enterprise
[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Building the Tricorder: The race to create a real-life Star Trek medical scanner



> A handheld diagnostic device has long been the dream of doctors and patients alike. And it's getting closer.


----------



## RT

This is well known, but I was just puzzled why I still had the odd wasp stumbling about my kitchen in below freezing temps... I went on a mission to scan in search of life forms...


----------



## ekim68

Good one Randy. That's a Keeper...


----------



## ekim68

Just came across this cultural encounter... 


Make It So - A Parody of "Let It Go" from Disney's Frozen


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season... 


The 12 days of Star Trek


----------



## RT

Haven't seen that before... be passing it along


----------



## ekim68

Fun stuff.. 


Call Me Maybe Star Trek Parody


----------



## ekim68

A late Holiday Gift for me...


----------



## RT

Man! I like that! 
Whomever got you that was very thoughtful, unless you got it for yourself... but still  

Is that off the shelf or custom?


----------



## ekim68

My wife ordered it from TEELARVA online and I think she tried Amazon but they were out... Gonna be ready for the next Star Trek get together..


----------



## ekim68

Why not?


----------



## RT

That's Xcellent, and one to pass on!


----------



## Miqw7394

I gotta confess, StarTrek (TOS, TNG, Enterprise, Voyager & DS9) are pretty much all I use NetFlix for.....but I'm watching & re-watching ad nauseam!

Been a die-hard 'Trekkie' ever since I first watched TOS as a kid.....

Even had a go at making up an LCARS-based desktop background for 'Puppy' Linux (my daily driver), along with a set of drive icons based on a Klingon 'Bird-of-Prey'..!










Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Nice.... :up:


----------



## ekim68

I was watching an episode in which Data was trying to console Worf about a situation and Worf told him to basically Buzz Off and this was Data's response to Wesley later... "He seems quite sincere in his desire for solitude."


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek: The technology won, but Roddenberry's visionary society lost



> Many of us tend to think of science and technology as the primary driver that accelerates the advancement of civilization. I wouldn't be a technologist if this was not my core belief. Indeed, many of the technological advancements we have seen in over 50 years of _Star Trek_ have come to fruition. As a predictor and an inspiration for overall technology trends, _Star Trek_ has been incredibly successful. For instance:
> 
> 
> Ubiquitous information technology and intelligent, talking, voice-activated computers? Check.
> Miniaturized planetary communication devices? Check.
> Advanced, minimally invasive surgery, mobile health sensors, medical imaging systems, and miracle medications that allow us to live longer lives? Check.
> But as a significant mover of social change and living up to Roddenberry's social ideals? It's been a failure, sadly.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> his was Data's response to Wesley later... "He seems quite sincere in his desire for solitude."


Data always did have a way with words


----------



## ekim68

Another Keeper... Thanks Randy... :up:


----------



## ekim68

Exactly.... ! 


Data and Picard


----------



## RT

Saw an episode of Have Gun - Will Travel, old TV 50-60's western... written by non other than Gene Roddenberry = 

BUT, if you've ever wondered about warp speed with the various ships here's something... I'll let you check his math


----------



## GrinHulk

Live long and prosper, everyone on this thread!


----------



## RT

Have been searching for a really good version of the DS9 theme, perhaps my favorite ST series theme, due it's classical music type nature and it seems to have quite a different timing between the various instruments...
I mean some notes and rhythms seems to come in at the half measure, or quarter measure...and it works well to mine ear... though I can't dance to it 

Of course the original eight/ten note intro from TOS is what we all know and recognize immediately, and the TNG theme is one we can all sing in the shower   

However I've had a time getting a true solid and clear performance or recording of the DS9 theme.
The strings always sound too strident, even when they say "best HD version" and I have decent computer speakers, but not so much on the TV.

So far, this is as close as anything that sounds good here....without ordering a Blu-ray or DVD of the series.. not even the whole thing played here, but a rather awesome venue, wouldn't you say? 

Trusting you'll start from the beginning and watch full screen, it's the guys/gals that did the original theme for the show...


----------



## ekim68

It's interesting that you're invested in the DS9 series and I barely remember the theme, (so of course I'm gonna check it out.). Upon reflection, all of those different versions are partitioned in Time for me. Like, I was in High School during the first Star Trek, and I was sure that I would venture into Space when I got older.... Oh well, being the Glass-Half-Full kind of Guy I decided that maybe I was ahead of my Time.. Anyway as the next of the series came along I was going through growing a Family and a Business and that Time-Stamp was pushed.. To be continued..


----------



## ekim68

Oh, I just listened to the Koncert and it was very Nice.. :up: Now I remember DS9...


----------



## RT

Yes, please do continue, Mike ... 

DS9, as an ST entry, is not my go to, it's only recently I have it on an odd cable channel that used to be _verboten_ but now works!
But they also air one episode (in order) of TOS, TNG, DS9, and Enterprise nightly.

I'm fond of Enterprise, (though it has the worst theme ever, MHO, totally out of bounds in the Trek characteristics, as I perceive the themes...must be grand and symphonic, not a friggin' wordy ballad!!)
because I haven't seen it since "us old guys" got together for a weekly dinner and an episode or two.

Alas, the creator of that gathering has now passed, and Steve and I talk about getting together, but >_sigh_<
hasn't happened yet.
He did live to see the first episodes of Discovery.... in our trio...
I think he would wish that we carry on...


----------



## ekim68

Now I'm gonna skip around, as I'm wont to do..  I watched quite a bunch of the Voyager series and it had some good episodes.. :up:
My favorite was the last one which was Endgame and Janeway met Janeway...

The parallel in my time for that series was that my daughter was going to College...


----------



## RT

Agreed *some *Voyager episodes were very good...got Endgame on DVR.
Janeway irritated me at times in that Mulgrew often spoke in loud whispers.
Well, that was her acting style.
also liked the Fair Haven episodes...
dang it all, if I had a holodeck you might ne'er see a post from me again!


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself.. 


IT Guy's Log: Blast from the Past


----------



## RT

Speaking of DS9, I must say some of it is rather boring...in retrospect...
but I think I just saw an episode that might be a classic, because it melds with a definite classic...that is to say the TOS "The Trouble with Tribbles."

In the DS9 episode, "Trials and Tribble-ations" kinda neatly melds with the original Tribble story. Simple editing puts the crew of DS9 into the timeline of the original episode, and results in an interesting show.

Of course there's some sort of temporal anomaly to blame, but I like cross overs like this. I don't want to spoil it if you haven't seen it, worth a watch.
On Hulu or CBS All Access, but it happened to be on one of my cable channels (H&I)

Season 5/Episode 6.


----------



## ekim68

In fact I did see that episode and it was a kick... Surprised me that it was in Season 5 . I didn't think I followed it that far... 

Some of my Memory Cells have been switching between what did/might have happened... Hmm, starting to think it's something Quantum.. 

Oh well, thanks for the reminder and I'll check it out.. :up:


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Some of my Memory Cells have been switching between what did/might have happened... Hmm, starting to think it's something Quantum..


Roger that, and when/if you figure it out, puh-leeze lemme know! 

Another sort of cross over recently seen was from the series Enterprise, where T'Pol reveals/says that her great great grandmother was a part of first Vulcan/Human contact before 2063 in Montana, when Zefram Cochrane made first contact in, uh, First Contact (movie.)
Ship crashed near Carbon Creek, PA in the '50s, had to live among human for a bit.
Don't know for sure if it's a story or not, because the show starts with and ends with "tell me a story."

That would be Enterprise S2/E2.
Another checker outer for sure


----------



## ekim68

Holy Trekkie Randy, you're on the Star Trek Cool Stuff topic tonight...


----------



## RT

Mike, ... _>ahem<_... dare I say it , but might we be qualified as Trekkers?
Might not dress up and go to conventions, so Trekkie will do fine


----------



## ekim68

I might still dress up and go to conventions, if I can find my old Star Trek belt buckle..  I got it back in 1969 so it should be a show stopper... 

However, looking at some of the Cos-player pictures from some of the Big SciFi Shows/Conventions, I think the Buckle is Front and Center..


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> I'll try not to Age it too much...


Me too, if you ignore it, it'll go away 
I confess I have no Trek garments, only ornaments for the tree...all as gifts from my Sis for the Xmas tree....
though I have been tempted from the offerings from sites like ThinkGeek (dot com)

Jeez. not sure if I'm a Nerd or a Geek, but I guess it takes one to know one, and I will defend either label to the death in combat if required....
or I might run away...
but I'll run away shooting at the bad guys, rescuing my friends.
yep time for bed! 

Mike you're up early or awake late


----------



## RT

Hint on that Enterprise episode...guess how humans obtained Velcro...?


----------



## ekim68

As Gandalf would say, I arrive as soon as I should..  And it seems we are several Time Zones apart and so I'll try to get an earlier start Tomorrow.. 

(BTW, you caught my 'age' statement before I edited it, oh well..  )


----------



## ekim68

Velcro?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> (BTW, you caught my 'age' statement before I edited it, oh well..  )


No need for editing in that respect, temporal anomalies abound in this universe


----------



## RT

Another quiz for ye Trekkies all,
Upon you folks I do call
To Fill in the Blank of the original Trek title episodes...

I only got 11 of 15, should have done better, most seemed so easy I thought I could blast thought it all, without paying attention to the actual question... oh well, so there! 

There are more quizzes on that site, might be fun to take 'em and post which quiz you folks might try (with your score)


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, I only got 11 of 15 also. My Trekkieness is slipping...


----------



## ekim68

Can You Beat The Kobayashi Maru Flowchart?


----------



## RT

Nope!
Can you?


----------



## ekim68

Dune Footprints in Hellas



> Enterprising viewers will make the discovery that these features look conspicuously like a famous logo: and you'd be right, but it's only a coincidence.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://gizmodo.com/patrick-stewart-might-be-responsible-for-how-we-all-say-1837242931']Patrick Stewart Might Be Responsible for How We All Say Data Now[/URL]



> Pop culture can have a huge effect on society, influencing how we dress, what we eat, what we say ("hasta la vista, baby"), and even how we pronounce certain words. Brent Spiner believes the way we all say the word "data" now was directly influenced by his _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ co-star Patrick Stewart.


----------



## ekim68

Remembering Aron Eisenberg, 1969-2019




> StarTrek.com





> is saddened to report the passing of Aron Eisenberg, the beloved actor who portrayed Nog in the _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine._


_
_


----------



## ekim68

As an aside....


----------



## ekim68

And a flash from the past..


----------



## ekim68

(Video)


Once Upon A Time in Star Trek


----------



## Johnny b

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/04/detecting_media_truth_lies/



> I cannae do it, captain, I'm giving it all she's got, but she just cannae take another dose of..............














( my apologies to Star Trek Fans lol! )


----------



## ekim68

Where no Dad Jokes Have Gone Before


----------



## ekim68

I remember seeing Fontana in the credits at the end of each episode, but never realized how much she contributed...


Trailblazing _Star Trek_ Writer D.C. Fontana Dies at 80: 'She Was a Pioneer'


----------



## ekim68

More on Fontana and the process of writing for Star Trek...


EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW: Dorothy Fontana, Part 2


----------



## RT

And saw her credits all the time, but never knew she was a female type person, and a Dorothy at that....
Scarecrows like Dorothys


----------



## RT

Posting 2twenty2's news about René Auberjonois here on the Trek forum.
He was more than just a shape shifter on DS9!

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/in-memoriam.101080/page-208#post-9657968


----------



## RT

What's a Star Trek series or movie that doesn't have memorable music?
The answer is: None.
Ya can't have one without the other...

The themes will always spark a memory! 

While I was searching for something completely different, I stumbled upon this cool concert.

And look to Thomas Haase's comment that breaks down the themes and timing in the video (Very helpful!).
With my results, it should be the top comment there on the YouTube link.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for that Randy. I've bookmarked that one and a half hour concert for later. Right now my attention span is "Squirrel".....


----------



## ekim68

Man Builds 6-Foot-Long Original Cinematic Enterprise from Star Trek With Over 30,000 LEGO Bricks


----------



## RT

That's one impressive LEGO build! Not a weekend project for sure! 



ekim68 said:


> Right now my attention span is "Squirrel".....


Copy that


----------



## ekim68

As Patrick Stewart returns to the sci-fi franchise, it is stronger than ever - thanks to the endless zeal of its fanbase.



> Fans of Star Trek, or 'Trekkies', are notorious for their zeal. (I count myself among the most rabid of them. Although I've only ever dressed up as Spock, once.) In a sense, Trekkies were the original geek superfans, turning up en masse for conventions and meetings, and hotly debating minutiae of the scripts of the original Gene Roddenberry series (1966-9) as if they were far more pressing than reality itself. As Kevin Lyons of the British Film Institute, says in his history of trekking, "Star Trek was the first of the media-led fandoms, the 'mother fandom' from which all similar followings sprang."


----------



## Johnny b

CBS makes Star Trek: Picard pilot free on YouTube for a limited time

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/watch-the-first-episode-of-star-trek-picard-free-on-youtube/


----------



## ekim68

Wooden Star Trek USS Enterprise Rocker


----------



## ekim68

Captain Picard's Entire Timeline Explained


----------



## RT

Bret Spiner does Patrick Stewart (and Ian Mckellan),not too appalling after all ...

Tried to trim this down to start the 3:34 mark, didn't work...so look at it, or skip to ~3:34 for the well done impressions.


----------



## ekim68

What Star Trek and almost every other spaceship show got wrong about the future




> 5 likely facts about the future that ruined most sci-fi for me


----------



## valis

this may spark some duscussion....https://io9.gizmodo.com/star-trek-the-original-series-must-watch-episodes-1842651855


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff. Thanks Tim... Memories.. I watched these when they first came on..


----------



## valis

caught them in the early 70's; used to hit my aunts house once a month or so and they would be on before the Twilight Zone...

and i never missed one of those...


----------



## ekim68

The 70's, that brings back more memories... I went into the Navy in those early days and when I got out all my friends were Hippies..


----------



## RT

I had some hippie friends that got drafted, they came back Trekkies


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek The Next Generation Crew Sing "All Star" by Smash Mouth


----------



## ekim68

Starfleet Explorer brings a touch of Star Trek to timekeeping



> Following on from the leggy T-Rex released last year, MB&F and L'Epee 1839 have teamed up once again to make another quirky timepiece - this time one that's part desktop clock and part space station. Taking cues from the eponymous station from _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_ and the Starfleet Machine, the partners' first collaboration released in 2014, the Starfleet Explorer boasts a more compact design, bright colors and an eight-day power reserve.


----------



## Johnny b

I'll pass.

If it doesn't have a zero point module for power, I'm just not interested.

I know, I know, different 'universe'....

But still.............


( $10K eh! )


----------



## ekim68

CLASSICAL SOPRANO surprises audience with STAR TREK


----------



## ekim68

Evolution of Star Trek Series Music Theme (1966-2020) | VioDance


----------



## ekim68

After eating some of ekim's cookies...  


He's Dead Jim


----------



## RT

I love cookies, would try yours,
unless Cookiegal says I should delete them....  

It's a bit sad, also a sign of the times,
my nephew knows of Trek because I refer to it often - but he only knows it by the reboot J.J. Abrambs' movies... and his Mom gifts me with a Trek themed Christmas ornament each year (but she sometimes misses the mark too).

So,
The young fellow was made to watch the TOS, and found it boring, sometimes OK.
He simply can't replace the characters from the new to the old, in his mind.
Given that he grew up with modern special effects, I understand.

I reckon it's difficult to express a cultural phenomena when culture constantly evolves.

Ya had to be there


----------



## ekim68

Happy birthday to Will Wheaton who is 48 today.. 

Wesley Crusher


----------



## RT

May he get a good birthday spanking, and one to grow on!


----------



## ekim68

Couldn't help myself...


----------



## valis

booooo.....lol


----------



## Cookiegal

ekim68 said:


> Happy birthday to Wil Wheaton who is 48 today


I'm sure Sheldon Cooper wishes him all the best.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> unless Cookiegal says I should delete them.


I think you should delete everytyhing backwards Mike posts.......(just kidding of course).


----------



## ekim68

Me too. (Just kidding of course)  I'm just trying to 'see a world in a grain of sand'.  BTW, I'm gonna put my 110th thing up on YouTube in the next couple of days..


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> I think you should delete everytyhing backwards Mike posts.......(just kidding of course).





ekim68 said:


> Me too. (Just kidding of course)  I'm just trying to 'see a world in a grain of sand'.


Whaaaaat are youse guys talking about?
Somebody got off topic, I may have to use that "report" link, but if I do will feel like a tattle tail


----------



## cornemuse

123


----------



## RT

This is Star Trek Day, Tuesday Sept 8 2020, marking the 54th anniversary of the initial broadcast that resulted in the world wide cultural and fandom phenomenon.

space.com lists some of the panel events to be presented by CBS All Access, free, starting at 12:00 p.m. PDT (3 p.m. EDT or 1900 GMT).

startrek.com has a breakdown of the panel schedule and stuff. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And also in celebration, a musician has made a cover of Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody sung in Klingon....
so get out your Klingon Dictionary, and see the video HERE.


----------



## ekim68

Data - A 90s Sitcom


----------



## Johnny b

If it hasn't been mentioned, Season 1 of Star Trek Discovery has started broadcasting over the air on CBS 7.1 every Thursday.


----------



## ekim68

Fun stuff for Trekkies.. 


Star Trek: The First Generation [deepfake]


----------



## ekim68

Scientists 3D print microscopic Star Trek spaceship that moves on its own



> A team of physicists at a university in the Netherlands have 3D-printed a microscopic version of the USS Voyager, an Intrepid-class starship from Star Trek.
> 
> The miniature Voyager, which measures 15 micrometers (0.015 millimeters) long, is part of a project researchers at Leiden University conducted to understand how shape affects the motion and interactions of microswimmers.


----------



## ekim68




----------



## JCooper121

ekim68 said:


> Scientists 3D print microscopic Star Trek spaceship that moves on its own
> 
> View attachment 282370


Star Trek is my favorite TV series, and I think that it's a great TV series. Even those people who've never watched it can easily recognize it after seeing one shot. Some people can say that scientists have no sense to spend time and money on such experiments (btw, 3 my friends told me so), but I feel pleased when I see such news. First of all, I'm proud of TV series, and then I'm proud of science. Really, it's an important indicator of scientific progress, even though haters may deny it.


----------



## ekim68

Museum Of Science Plans To Honor Boston Native Leonard Nimoy With 'Live Long And Prosper' Sculpture



> BOSTON (CBS) - The Museum of Science is planning a lasting tribute to Boston native Leonard Nimoy. Plans were announced Friday - "Leonard Nimoy Day" - to develop a monument to honor the actor who will forever be remembered for portraying the logical Spock on "Star Trek."


----------



## ekim68

Coming out this month for Fans...


----------



## ekim68

More from the Magazine...


----------



## RT

Well, how 'bout a Monty Python and Star Trek collision?

Watch at your own risk...


----------



## ekim68

I finally got around to watching that Randy and Well Done... It brought several smiles to my face. 

(I've spread the wealth...)


----------



## ekim68

_Star Trek_'s Warp Drive Leads to New Physics



> Researchers are taking a closer look at this science-fiction staple-and bringing the idea a little closer to reality


----------



## lochlomonder

ekim68 said:


> _Star Trek_'s Warp Drive Leads to New Physics


Mike,

I think you linked the wrong page. The one you cited is about rubber bridges for guitars.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Colin. I've edited it and I'll have to teach my fingers to behave better..


----------



## lochlomonder

You're welcome, Mike. We've all been there


----------



## ekim68

Well there is a Trekkie connection, eh? 


In photos: William Shatner launches to space on Blue Origin's New Shepard



> The iconic "Star Trek" actor and original Captain Kirk launched on a suborbital trip alongside three crewmates on NS-18, the second crewed spaceflight by Blue Origin's New Shepard spacecraft.


----------



## RT

personally, i wish they had designed the darned spacecraft thing to look less like a .....
  :
and more like the space ships from the 1950's pulp fiction mags  
but if it works as intended...


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> i wish they had designed the darned spacecraft thing to look less like a .....


Well it does have to penetrate space.....


----------



## RT

Ok so it's hard to reply to...
wait a minnit,, I mean it's difficult (yeah, difficult, that's the word) to reply to that comment...
but as Cookiegal herself often reminds us - this is a family friendly forum.
 👣


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> this is a family friendly forum.


I think we've boldly gone about as far as we can go.


----------



## Tildy

Cookiegal said:


> I think we've boldly gone about as far as we can go.😀


Where no man has ever.............oops family forum😇


----------



## ekim68

Time to lighten up...


----------



## Couriant

I have a few memes...


----------



## ekim68

From the Wayback Machine...


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff.. 


Watch the trailer for 'The Center Seat: 55 Years of Star Trek' docu-series coming to the History Channel this week


----------



## ekim68

Looks like Work on the side..


----------



## ekim68

In the words of Lawrence Welk, "Thatsa for sure"....


----------



## ekim68

Michael Dorn is the most prolific Star Trek actor of all time



> Here's a fascinating fact I found out from this interview with Michael Dorn, the actor and director who plays Lt. Cmdr. Worf in _Star Trek_: he's the franchise's most prolific performer, appearing in 272 episodes and 5 movies (Patrick Stewart, by comparison, appears in 189 episodes and 4 movies).


----------



## ekim68

Contemporary , eh? 

How to Pronounce "Omicron" the Star Trek Way


----------



## ekim68

Video... 


Star Trek Warp Jumps (1979-2021)


----------



## RT

They sure look different...
guess you had to be there


----------



## renegade600

Look like on Picard, they will be going back in time. Will even have Whoopie Goldberg making an appearance. I really don't care for Whoopie Goldberg but she done good in STNG.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022...k-and-still-tending-bar-in-picard-s2-trailer/


----------



## Spandexer

Cool animation and cutaways of the USS Enterprise NCC-1701.


----------



## ekim68

Good news for Trekkies..... 


J.J. Abrams teases the return of his original cast in new _Star Trek_ film


----------



## RT

There was a kinda neat show called "The Center Seat: 55 Years of Star Trek" that aired on mainstream cable (History Channel, I think) that only showed 3 episodes and then you had to go to History+ and pay for more.
That sucks.

'Twas a chronicle of the Trek franchise brought about by the fans, narrated by Gates McFadden, very interesting tidbits and trivia there...


----------



## renegade600

With all the different Star Trek series that is being released, I wish there would be a series for *‎*Star Trek: New Frontier. I really enjoyed this series with Captain Mackenzie Calhoun and the USS Excalibur


----------



## MisterEd51

Star Trek: Strange New Worlds

A spin-off from Star Trek: Discovery and a prequel to Star Trek: The Original Series, it follows Captain Christopher Pike and the crew of the USS Enterprise.

Star Trek: Strange New Worlds is set to premiere on Paramount+ on May 5, 2022, and its first 10-episode season will run through July 7. A second season was announced in January 2022, and began filming a month later.


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek: I'm a doctor, not a...


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek: He's dead, Jim


----------



## MisterEd51

RT said:


> There was a kinda neat show called "The Center Seat: 55 Years of Star Trek" that aired on mainstream cable (History Channel, I think) that only showed 3 episodes and then you had to go to History+ and pay for more.
> That sucks.
> 
> 'Twas a chronicle of the Trek franchise brought about by the fans, narrated by Gates McFadden, very interesting tidbits and trivia there...


The series is available from the History Vault a paid for service. However, History Vault is available for free with some cable providers. For example, History Vault is free with my cable provider Xfinity (Comcast).

Here is what I get if I search for "The Center Seat: 55 Years of Star Trek" in the Xfinity menu:
=====================================================
The Center Seat: 55 Years of Star Trek
History
The Center Seat: 55 Years of Star Trek
Available from History Vault, History
Gates McFaddenBrian Volk-WeissBrian Volk-Weiss
(2021-) A behind-the-scenes look back at the past 55 years of the iconic franchise.
======================================================
S1 Ep7 - Dancing with Syndication in the Pale Moonlight
After Gene Roddenberry's death, "Star Trek" ventured into yet another incarnation; "Deep Space Nine" was different from its predecessor, ...
Aired 2/13/22
------------------------------------------------------
S1 Ep4 - Trek Goes to the Movies
The 1980s saw Paramount release three linked "Star Trek" movies to huge box-office success; the first, "The Wrath of Khan," had a villain...
Aired 11/22/21
------------------------------------------------------
S1 Ep3 - Trekking Through the '70s - Phase II and The Motion Picture
Paramount wanted to launch a fourth network with the new "Star Trek" series "Phase II" as its flagship; when the network proved unworkabl...
Aired 11/19/21
------------------------------------------------------
S1 Ep2 - Saturday Morning Pinks
A cartoon version of Star Trek in the early 1970s featured original series creator Gene Roddenberry, writer D.C. Fontana, and the series'...
Aired 11/12/21
------------------------------------------------------
S1 Ep1 - Lucy Loves Trek
It all began when Gene Roddenberry convinced Desilu to foot the bill for not one, but two "Star Trek" pilots; thanks to Desilu's boss, Am...
Aired 11/5/21
------------------------------------------------------
S1 - It's Been A Long Time,,,
Plagued by fledgling UPN's underperformance, the premise of "Enterprise" -- a prequel about the Federation's founding -- is undercut by t...
Aired 3/13/22
======================================================
Additional Episodes
======================================================
Trek Stars
From the series regulars and recurring roles down to the folks who just did guest spots, thousands of actors have brought the characters ...
Aired 3/6/22
------------------------------------------------------
Starships A-Z
Kirk, Spock, Picard, Data -- the list of great "Star Trek" characters is incomplete without the Enterprise, Starfleet's flagship vessel; ...
Aired 2/27/22
------------------------------------------------------
Voyage(r) to the Delta Quadrant
A new "Star Trek" in 1995 brings a new starship, a return to episodic storytelling, and the show's first female captain, Kathryn Janeway.
Aired 2/20/22
------------------------------------------------------
Queue for Q
In 1987, Paramount decides "Star Trek" should return to its roots: television; "ST: The Next Generation" becomes the first hourlong scrip...
Aired 2/6/22
======================================================


----------



## ekim68

Down Memory lane..... 


RADIO COMMERCIAL - STAR TREK ON NBC IN COLOR (1966)


----------



## ekim68

Now, back to our commercial.... 


Star Trek Hallmark Romulan Warbird Christmas Ornament Commercial (1995)


----------



## ekim68

Producer: _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds_ will connect to a famous wrathful villain



> The _Star Trek_ franchise continues to expand on Paramount+ with the upcoming prequel series _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds_, which debuts in May. The show's executive producers and key cast members were on hand this week for a virtual panel discussion as part of the 2022 Winter Television Critics Association (TCA) meeting. In addition to unveiling the poster art, the panel revealed that one of the characters will have an (as yet unspecified) connection to one of the franchise's most famous wrathful villains.


----------



## renegade600

Paramount has announced that Star Trek: The Next Generation LeVar Burton, Michael Dorn, Jonathan Frakes, Gates McFadden, Marina Sirtis and Brent Spiner will be joining the cast of Star Trek: Picard Season 3 along with Patrick Stewart. Star Trek: Picard Season 3 will conclude the chapter in Star Trek: Picard Saga.

https://www.ign.com/articles/star-trek-picard-tng-season-3


----------



## valis

I may just have to check that out. They cant have aged as bad as I have lol.

Levar is way up there in my book, like Fred Rogers up there. Or Bob Ross.


----------



## ekim68

A video for my Trekkie friends.... 


Turkish Star Trek [Turist Ömer Uzay Yolunda]

(I suspect that Randy will like this.. )


----------



## ekim68




----------



## 2twenty2

May the 4th be with you.


----------



## MisterEd51

Phasers locked: Paramount+ releases official trailer for Star Trek: Strange New Worlds
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2022...ek-strange-new-worlds/?itm_source=parsely-api


----------



## valis

You cannot post that in a Star Trek thread 222....


----------



## RT

valis said:


> You cannot post that in a Star Trek thread 222....


Well,








l,

where would you suggest?
The Science and Space thread?


----------



## ekim68

The Space Case thread....


----------



## ekim68

The final episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation aired today in 1994


----------



## ekim68

We tasted the expanded collection of Star Trek wines and found them… wanting



> Back in 2019, (partly) in honor of the announcement of _Star Trek:_ _Picard_, Ars staffers held an informal tasting session to sample two bottles of official Star Trek Wines, a collaboration between CBS Consumer Products and Wines That Rock. And the wines were.... far better than we expected, although very much over-priced.


----------



## RT

Allrighty then..
I'll just go with Scotty's original ...
Well.. it's.._ "sniff''_
It's green


----------



## ekim68

(Video) 


There Would be NO Star Trek and Star Wars without Lucille Ball!


----------



## ekim68

Nope, don't wanna be a Redshirt... 


TOS Redshirt Deaths


----------



## RT

Just found out Cookiegal is a Star Trek (TOS) fan, so I don't see her postisting here, but I'll bet you she looks at this


----------



## MisterEd51

ekim68 said:


> Nope, don't wanna be a Redshirt...
> 
> TOS Redshirt Deaths


Unless your Scotty.


----------



## RT

MisterEd51 said:


> Unless your Scotty.


Aye!

Reminds me of the rather brilliant episode of TNG episode Relics

What bothers me about that episode was that Riker seemed unaware of the concept of a Dyson Sphere...
I think we all knew of that way before Riker was born, so should have been included in the Academy's curriculum


----------



## MisterEd51

The best convention I ever went to was Star Trek Chicago (August 22-24, 1975).

Guests of Honor were: William Shatner, Leonard Nimoy, DeForest Kelley, James Doohan, Nichelle Nichols, Walter Koenig, George Takei, Arlene Martel, Mark Lenard, Philip Jose Farmer, Robert Bloch, Harlan Ellison, Dr. J. Allen Hynek (professor of astronomy at Northwestern University and director of the Center for UFO Studies), Hal Clement, David Gerrold, and Frank Kelly Freas.


----------



## RT

MisterEd51 said:


> The best convention I ever went to was Star Trek Chicago (August 22-24, 1975).
> 
> Guests of Honor were: William Shatner, Leonard Nimoy, DeForest Kelley, James Doohan, Nichelle Nichols, Walter Koenig, George Takei, Arlene Martel, Mark Lenard, Philip Jose Farmer, Robert Bloch, Harlan Ellison, Dr. J. Allen Hynek (professor of astronomy at Northwestern University and director of the Center for UFO Studies), Hal Clement, David Gerrold, and Frank Kelly Freas.


WOW man!
That is quite a line up start to finish!
Actors, authors and scientists....and dropped some names I'd almost forgot about 

I'm sure am jealous of your experience there Mr Ed, but thanking you for telling us about it!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Just found out Cookiegal is a Star Trek (TOS) fan


Yup, Star Trek "Terms of Service" 

Seriously, only liked the TOS and none of the other series.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Seriously, only liked the TOS and none of the other series.


I understand that...
I think the entire TNG series passed me by when it was originally aired...simply because it was NOT Kirk, Spock, and those we loved.



Cookiegal said:


> Yup, Star Trek "Terms of Service"


Indeed!  

But now, I'll say TNG is a favorite, better effects, more complex character development, story line that wraps around now and then...I sorta wish I hadn't watched every single episode of the incartions of the Trek universe ~50 times...


----------



## Drabdr

I was, am, and always will be a massive fan of STNG. Wesley Crusher was very annoying, LOL, but the rest of the cast... so good.


----------



## RT

Drabdr said:


> Wesley Crusher was very annoying, LOL, but the rest of the cast... so good.


There's this nail, which you hit right on the head!


----------



## MisterEd51

With no new Star Trek episodes right now I was looking for a Star Trek Fix. I then realized that I skipped watching Star Trek: Enterprise when it was on. I am almost done with season 1 on Paramount+. I never liked the intro but now I can just skip it.


----------



## MisterEd51

Drabdr said:


> I was, am, and always will be a massive fan of STNG. Wesley Crusher was very annoying, LOL, but the rest of the cast... so good.


It was a long time maybe in the 1990's that I went to a Star Trek convention in Atlanta, Georgia. Wil Wheaton was supposed to be a guest but during the opening ceremonies someone walked out and said Wil Wheaton couldn't make it but that she came instead. It was Marina Sirtis. She asked if anyone objected. Everyone cheered.


----------



## RT

MisterEd51 said:


> I then realized that I skipped watching Star Trek: Enterprise when it was on. I am almost done with season 1 on Paramount+. I never liked the intro but now I can just skip it.


_Enterprise_ is not bad, if you can get over Scott Bakula as the captain.
I too, was disappointed in the theme song....should be orchestral, not a ballad type theme...in third season they re-mixed the theme to sound better 
But over all the story line works for me, as does the character development.

I say this as a personal recall when a few friends gathered for a Trek on TV and a dinner evening. No wives or girl friends allowed, we took turns cooking/grilling dinner and watched some incarnation of Trek each Thursday, actually watched _Enterprise_ start to finish, there for a while. 

_Hey ho...and so it goes...
my friend was lost in the transporter buffer... 😢
_


----------



## MisterEd51

RT said:


> _Enterprise_ is not bad, if you can get over Scott Bakula as the captain.
> I too, was disappointed in the theme song....should be orchestral, not a ballad type theme...in third season they re-mixed the theme to sound better
> But over all the story line works for me, as does the character development.
> 
> I say this as a personal recall when a few friends gathered for a Trek on TV and a dinner evening. No wives or girl friends allowed, we took turns cooking/grilling dinner and watched some incarnation of Trek each Thursday, actually watched _Enterprise_ start to finish, there for a while.
> 
> _Hey ho...and so it goes...
> my friend was lost in the transporter buffer... 😢
> _


With 98 episodes over 4 seasons it takes a while to watch Star Trek: Enterprise. At least with Paramount+ I can watch episodes with no commercials. BTW, now when I get to the intro I skip ahead 70 seconds to get past it. I've made some progress watching it. Only 10 episodes left.

My biggest complaint with TV right now is the number of episodes per season. The Star Trek series up to Star Trek Enterprise all had 20+ episodes per season. In 2023 all three of the current series will only have 10 episodes. Do you think 3 series totaling 30 episodes is better than 1 series with 26 episodes?


----------



## RT

MisterEd51 said:


> At least with Paramount+ I can watch episodes with no commercials. BTW, now when I get to the intro I skip ahead 70 seconds to get past it


Same no ads with us not sure from where he getting the feed...maybe CBS All Access?, And later skip the intro on Amazon Prime and was "free" if you subscribed..
Last time I checked Amazon Trek related things are few are far between, unless you pay by episode (yuk! no way) you find some on regular cable...



MisterEd51 said:


> My biggest complaint with TV right now is the number of episodes per season.


Yeah, I mentioned something about that a while ago. Original airing on reguar TV was once a week for half the year.
And they didn't even have the concept of reruns until Lucille Ball and DesiLu Studios "saved" Star Trek and Mission Impossible.
Detail of which can be on The Center Seat:55years of Star Trek, likely on Paramout+ now.

There are some popular shows that only have 6 episodes per season and some even "split" the season.
It's hard to tell if the quantity and quality are balanced.


----------



## MisterEd51

RT said:


> Same no ads with us now sure from where he getting the feed...maybe CBsS All Access?, And later skip the intro on Amazon Prime and was "free" if you subscribed..
> Last time I checked Amazon Trek related are few are far between, unles you pay by episode (yuk! no way) you find some on regular cable...


Star Trek Discovery teased us by launching on TV. They then moved it to CBS All Access hoping Star Trek fans would sign up. Eventually I was able to check out the DVDs for Season 1 at my local library. The problem was I had no choice what order I could get them in. That made watching confusing. I didn't want to go through this with Season 2 so I subscribed to CBS All Access (with commercials) for $59.99 US per year. I got tired of having to watch the commercials so I upgraded to CBS All Access (no commercials) for $99.99 US per year.

In January of this year CBS All Access became Paramount+. Paramount+ probably pulled Star Trek from Amazon and Netflix because they thought it was more valable to keep it in house and monetize it that way. I have Amazon Prime but don't watch much there. Paramount+ wants people like me to subscribe with them to watch Star Trek.


----------



## renegade600

I know this is the wrong forum but it is also Star Trek related but Nichelle Nichols who portrayed Lieutenant Nyota Uhura on 'Star Trek' for decades has passed at 89. She was the original and imo, the best as Uhura rip

https://news.yahoo.com/star-trek-nichelle-nichols-rip-201429857.html


----------



## RT

MisterEd51 said:


> Star Trek Discovery teased us by launching on TV. They then moved it to CBS All Access hoping Star Trek fans would sign up.


Yup, that's kinda what I thought would be the case.
Only saw the first two episodes, as the first was free, and so was the second episode only if you watch NOW 
Under the circumstances it was a bit hard to embrace....


MisterEd51 said:


> Paramount+ wants people like me to subscribe with them to watch Star Trek.


Perxacktly!


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> I know this is the wrong forum but it is also Star Trek related but Nichelle Nichols who portrayed Lieutenant Nyota Uhura on 'Star Trek' for decades has passed at 89. She was the original and imo, the best as Uhura rip
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/star-trek-nichelle-nichols-rip-201429857.html


S'all right man... Trek fans weep at one the beloved few now gone from days gone by...


----------



## ekim68

R.I.P. Uhura, a real treasure for the Trekkie World..


----------



## MisterEd51

renegade600 said:


> I know this is the wrong forum but it is also Star Trek related but Nichelle Nichols who portrayed Lieutenant Nyota Uhura on 'Star Trek' for decades has passed at 89. She was the original and imo, the best as Uhura rip
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/star-trek-nichelle-nichols-rip-201429857.html


At one point Nichelle Nichols wanted to leave Star Trek TOS.


> Martin Luther King Jr. himself once praised Nichols, who broke ground with her powerful performance at a time when Black actors more often were cast as servants or criminals.
> 
> Nichols, who had trained in ballet and musical theater, at one point told "Star Trek" creator Gene Roddenberry that she wanted to quit the show to return to the theater.
> 
> But when she mentioned that to King, in a chance meeting recounted by the Hollywood Reporter: "All the smile came off his face and he said, 'You can't do that. Don't you understand, for the first time, we're seen as we should be seen? You don't have a Black role. You have an equal role.'"
> 
> She stayed.


Nichelle Nichols, Uhura Of 'Star Trek' Fame, Dies At 89
https://www.barrons.com/news/nichelle-nichols-uhura-of-star-trek-fame-dies-at-89-01659300607


----------



## ekim68

Star Trek movies, ranked worst to best



> Journey into the strange new worlds of the Star Trek movies, ranked worst to best. Live long and get some popcorn.


----------



## ekim68

Where no one has gone before... :up:


'Star Trek' legend's ashes will head to deep space on a Vulcan rocket



> Among the remains also aboard the flight will be the ashes of "Star Trek" creator Gene Roddenberry; his wife, Majel Barrett-Roddenberry, who played various roles in the show and films; and James Doohan, who played Montgomery "Scotty" Scott in the films and TV series.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Where no one has gone before...
> 
> 'Star Trek' legend's ashes will head to deep space on a Vulcan rocket


That's about as fitting a tribute as a fan could imagine, and hopefully all that they wished for in their lives, to seek out...new worlds...


----------



## ekim68

Tomorrow is Star Trek Day... 

Star Trek Day is Thursday, September 8 at 12PM PT/ 3PM ET!


----------



## 2twenty2

oops wrong thread.

content deleted by me


----------



## ekim68

Captain Picard Dancing and Singing on the Bridge


----------



## ekim68

Harlan Ellison auction includes the world's most (in)famous "Star Trek" photo


----------



## ekim68

Just so you know... 


The Enterprise Bridge Mystery: why do they draw it at an angle?


----------



## RT

I don't know if this has been posted before, but it should have...


----------



## 2twenty2

*Volkswagen built a Star Trek captain’s chair that goes 12mph*









Volkswagen built a Star Trek captain’s chair that goes 12mph


Complete with a seat belt, heat, headlights, and more.




www.theverge.com


----------



## ekim68

Live long and prosper...


----------



## ekim68

Which is located here:


Leonard Nimoy’s Family Team with the Museum of Science to Establish a “Live Long and Prosper” Vulcan Salute Monument


----------



## ralfy

William Shatner: My Trip to Space Filled Me With ‘Overwhelming Sadness’ (EXCLUSIVE)


In this exclusive excerpt from William Shatner’s new book, “Boldly Go: Reflections on a Life of Awe and Wonder,” the “Star Trek” actor reflects on his voyage into spac…




variety.com







> I continued my self-guided tour and turned my head to face the other direction, to stare into space. I love the mystery of the universe. I love all the questions that have come to us over thousands of years of exploration and hypotheses. Stars exploding years ago, their light traveling to us years later; black holes absorbing energy; satellites showing us entire galaxies in areas thought to be devoid of matter entirely… all of that has thrilled me for years… but when I looked in the opposite direction, into space, there was no mystery, no majestic awe to behold . . . all I saw was death.
> 
> ...
> 
> It was among the strongest feelings of grief I have ever encountered. The contrast between the vicious coldness of space and the warm nurturing of Earth below filled me with overwhelming sadness. Every day, we are confronted with the knowledge of further destruction of Earth at our hands: the extinction of animal species, of flora and fauna . . . things that took five billion years to evolve, and suddenly we will never see them again because of the interference of mankind. It filled me with dread. My trip to space was supposed to be a celebration; instead, it felt like a funeral.


----------



## ekim68

Video


Check out this goofy compilation featuring 3 seconds from every episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Video
> 
> Check out this goofy compilation featuring 3 seconds from every episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation


And I recognized every one of them


----------

